# America's Got Talent 2011 Season (Spoilers)



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Hola Amigos. Last year we did an all Season thread and it worked out well so I thought I'd start one again. 

Did anyone catch last night's show? I thought the first gal that did impressions was great. Other than Barbara Walters, I haven't seen anyone else do any of the other impressions she does. I thought she absolutely NAILED Miley Cyrus and Kathy Griffin. I'm going out on a limb early and predict she will be a finalist. That gal has some real talent.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Her and the Kenya dancers were awesome. 2 more hours tonight. Cant wait!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I was impressed by the impressionist!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Do any of you guys watch it live? I can't believe the amount of filler. 15 minutes into the show and they were only on the second act.

I liked the impressionist and Zuma Zuma. I thought Poplyfe was good too and Piers is a dick for telling her to ditch the rest of the band.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I never watch live. Too much filler.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> ...I thought Poplyfe was good too and Piers is a dick for telling her to ditch the rest of the band.


I actually agreed with him and told my wife the same thing while they were playing. The "band" added zero to that performance. Maybe what she said is true, that in another performance they make a big difference, but on THAT performance they added nothing.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Hey, it worked for Darius Rucker.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I actually agreed with him and told my wife the same thing while they were playing. The "band" added zero to that performance. Maybe what she said is true, that in another performance they make a big difference, but on THAT performance they added nothing.


You can say that about most bands though. They are there to provide the music, the singer is always the star, aside from a few exceptions. Besides, they're kids.

Whether they bring anything or not was not what I didn't like about his comments. Telling children to ditch their friends to further their own standing is a crappy thing to instill in a kid. It doesn't really surprise me though, coming from a guy who storms off in a huff every time he doesn't get his way.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I honestly wish Pears would just take it down a notch. Seriously. It's like the 2nd or 3rd act of the season comes on (some dancers with LED suits ) and he decides that "THAT is the single most spectacular act I have EVER seen!!!!" 

Oh, Puhleese... Best EVER? I know he's trying to create excitement, but when you say that all the time and about such mediocre acts, it just loses any and all credibility. Pears just comes off as shill for the show now.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I thought the popsicle stick guy was pretty good. I've never seen that particular demonstration before. He got some pretty good air with those things. It's no wonder he needs all that protective gear.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I just watched the Houston auditions.

Some good acts on this one.
Most notably, The Rhinestone Rogers, Sandou Trio Russian Bar, and the 'Justin Bieber' look-alike Dani shay.

The guy who dove into 12 inches of water from 26ft, was that a foam/spring mattress wrapped in plastic underneath the pool? Maybe a springboard? Either way, that's cheating. 

The 6 year old kid was pretty good...for a 6 year old. He's got that crotch thrust down!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

steve614 said:


> The guy who dove into 12 inches of water from 26ft, was that a foam/spring mattress wrapped in plastic underneath the pool? Maybe a springboard? Either way, that's cheating.


I _think_ he's the current world record holder in that sort of thing (there's nothing new about "shallow diving"; they showed somebody doing this on one of ABC's Guinness Book of World Records specials of the 1970s/early 1980s). If he is, then it's almost certainly an ungimmicked pool; otherwise he would be exposed as a fraud.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Well, clearly there was *something* underneath the pool. Could be a foam mattress, could be a platform with springs underneath, maybe some gym mats stacked... but we don't know because it was wrapped in plastic.

I wasn't suggesting that he's cheating in the attempt for the world record,
Could be, he is allowed such a cushion, I don't know.

I do know about the technique you have to use with shallow diving.
I specifically watched this dive frame by frame to see if he did that, and from what I could tell he did.

My "that's cheating" comment was just me thinking ''I'd like to see him do that dive with the pool on nothing but a concrete slab''. That would certainly remove any skepticism.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I wasn't suggesting that he's cheating in the attempt for the world record,
> Could be, he is allowed such a cushion, I don't know.


It's "foam mats", (gym mats, I guess) and apparently it is allowed. (See link below.)

Apparently "Professor Splash" is in a category by himself, repeatedly breaking his own world records.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ks-world-record--36ft-jump-paddling-pool.html


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Nothing in this season has really "wowed" me yet.

However, I do have a couple of favorites:

The dancers in the radio controlled LED outfits are rather cool. Clever, good dancing, and excellent synchronization of the radio controlled lights with their dancing. There's no "how did they do that?" factor, because I can tell _exactly_ how they did it. But, I'm sure that getting it that _perfect_ is NOT easy.

My other favorite is the female impressionist. That is, the shy, nervous, cute brunette with dead on impressions of Barbra Walters, Miley Cyrus, Kathy Griffin, etc. Regardless how she fairs in this competition, I suspect SNL would do well to offer her a part in their cast.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

steve614 said:


> My "that's cheating" comment was just me thinking ''I'd like to see him do that dive with the pool on nothing but a concrete slab''. That would certainly remove any skepticism.


I can't remember where I saw it, but a while ago I watched a show where they talked about high divers like this. He doesn't land flat on the water - that would likely break ribs. He lands in a VERY shallow dive - it's the momentum of his body going _forward_ just after he hits the water that stops his downward progress.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> Nothing in this season has really "wowed" me yet.
> 
> However, I do have a couple of favorites:
> 
> ...


I agree. She was great and I too think, regardless of the show's outcome, she WILL have a career after this.


----------



## HoosierFan (May 8, 2001)

I really liked the Silhouettes group. I actually rewound it and watched it again. Something different. At first I thought it was was just going to be another kids dance troupe, but I was pretty impressed.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

HoosierFan said:


> I really liked the Silhouettes group. I actually rewound it and watched it again. Something different. At first I thought it was was just going to be another kids dance troupe, but I was pretty impressed.


Same here. I was very very impressed with them. They're very unique.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm getting kind of sick of the judges saying they've never seen anything like it before. Case in point, the silhouettes group: this type of performance was done on the Oscars one year. While it's still extraordinary, it's been done and it's been done in a large venue. I thoroughly enjoyed it, but I can't believe they've never seen it done before (at least not ALL of them).

The other one that they said they'd never seen before was the girl that tumbled, flipped, and landed on the mushy boards that the two guys were holding. I think that's in almost every Cirque Du Soleil show I've ever seen.

Do these judges live under a rock? I actually pretty much do and have seen both of these types of acts done before.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Last year they put a Russian Bar act though but the tumbler hurt her ankle before they got to Vegas.

I think they were referring to the difficulty of the tricks as opposed to the act itself.

Here is the YouTube page for the female impressionist. I had to go hunt out her audition because the local channel just had to break in with an update for the local election results. http://www.youtube.com/user/melissav87


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MarkofT said:


> Last year they put a Russian Bar act though but the tumbler hurt her ankle before they got to Vegas.


Actually, it was three years ago - they had been put through to the live performance rounds, but she got injured in practice (apparently, it wasn't a fall; she jumped off the bar after a landing, and landed right on the edge of the padding, twisting her ankle), so they had a special viewer vote to select a substitute...and the selected act ended up finishing fourth overall.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Am I just a cynical old fart for not enjoying little kids (5 - 7 yrs. old) doing their little rap-singing and dancing acts with an expectation to be a million dollar stage act in Vega$? They would be cute at a school concert, but to think that they are competing against people who have been working on their acts for longer than the combined ages of the little rappers? The confident/arrogant/angry rapper attitude they try to emulate (in their words and gestures) at their innocent age is just not jiving with this old turkey. :down:

Michael Jackson at the same age in the Jackson 5 still seemed sweet and talented and age-appropriate, which made his talent stand out that much more.

However, I found young Jackie Evancho to be completely charming and sweet. She looked and acted (and sang) like an age-appropriate little angel.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

getreal said:


> Am I just a cynical old fart for not enjoying little kids (5 - 7 yrs. old) doing their little rap-singing and dancing acts with an expectation to be a million dollar stage act in Vega$? They would be cute at a school concert, but to think that they are competing against people who have been working on their acts for longer than the combined ages of the little rappers? The confident/arrogant/angry rapper attitude they try to emulate (in their words and gestures) at their innocent age is just not jiving with this old turkey. :down:
> 
> Michael Jackson at the same age in the Jackson 5 still seemed sweet and talented and age-appropriate, which made his talent stand out that much more.
> 
> However, I found young Jackie Evancho to be completely charming and sweet. She looked and acted (and sang) like an age-appropriate little angel.


I agree on all points. They are entertaining to watch, but not in a competition for a million dollars.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

We all know acts like that aren't going to win anyways. Why bother to complain about it? They gotta fill the air time with _somthing_.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've convinced myself that as much as this is a talent competition it is also a variety show. At least that let's me feel better about some of the acts they put through that should have absolutely no illusion that they (the acts) are a million dollar act - epsecially when they (the judges) apply that criteria to some of the acts.

I just wish the Howie versus Piers crapola would come to an end. It's one thing when it's good-hearted play between them, but this has obviously gone beyond that to almost being mean-spirited. I have a brother who will tease the nieces and nephews (which I do a wee bit myself), but he will ALWAYS go that step or two too far where it's not just having fun with them but actually being mean.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> I've convinced myself that as much as this is a talent competition it is also a variety show. At least that let's me feel better about some of the acts they put through that should have absolutely no illusion that they (the acts) are a million dollar act - epsecially when they (the judges) apply that criteria to some of the acts.
> 
> I just wish the Howie versus Piers crapola would come to an end. It's one thing when it's good-hearted play between them, but this has obviously gone beyond that to almost being mean-spirited. I have a brother who will tease the nieces and nephews (which I do a wee bit myself), but he will ALWAYS go that step or two too far where it's not just having fun with them but actually being mean.


Agree on all counts. It IS a variety show. That's the only explanation for some of the acts and I'm okay with that. They have trimmed back some of the truly bad ones this year it seems and that's fine with me. A few clunkers make it fun, but for awhile they were over doing it.

I'm not a fan of seeing people hassle each other so I could live without the back and forth between those two myself. I hated it when Simon Cowell and Seacrest did it and I don't really care for it now with Howie and Piers. Of course, I'm becoming less and less fond of Piers every season. He needs to lighten up a bit. He's falling into the same trap as Gordon Ramsey. TOO mean is not fun to watch. Cowell could pull it off because he was mean AND charming at the same time. Piers could take a lesson...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

MarkofT said:


> Here is the YouTube page for the female impressionist. I had to go hunt out her audition because the local channel just had to break in with an update for the local election results. http://www.youtube.com/user/melissav87


OK.

I'm in love now.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

WTF with Tron Guy? He was just giving a bad speech? I remember when his camel toe pic first hit the intraweb, but just seem odd to have him on the show.

Agreed with the stupid 'Never seen that before comments' criticism. Russian Bar is not a new act. High dive into the pool of water is old school. Both acts were treated as one of a kind.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Magister said:


> WTF with Tron Guy? He was just giving a bad speech? I remember when his camel toe pic first hit the intraweb, but just seem odd to have him on the show.
> 
> Agreed with the stupid 'Never seen that before comments' criticism. Russian Bar is not a new act. High dive into the pool of water is old school. Both acts were treated as one of a kind.


With regard to the Tron Guy: You've watched the show before right? In the initial auditions they have to show us a smattering of the lamest auditions just so the judges, the live audience, and we at home, can mock them.

And I totally agree with what you and many others are saying about the "never seen anything like that before" comments from the judges, especially Pierce. Russian Bar acts go way back in circuses (presumably originating in Russia), and a high dive into shallow water was already being done when P. T. Barnum founded his circus.

I'm not saying the high dive and Russian bar acts we saw weren't impressive. They were. The high dive guy holds the world record in it (having broken his own world record at least 3 times now), and the Russian bar act was very good. But, neither of them are the first of their kind, by a long shot.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Funny thing with Tron guy was having the host asking if Tron Guy was looking for Tron Girl or something like that. I remember reading that Tron Guy has ZERO interest in a Tron Girl and likes Furry conventions.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Magister said:


> Funny thing with Tron guy was having the host asking if Tron Guy was looking for Tron Girl or something like that. I remember reading that Tron Guy has ZERO interest in a Tron Girl and likes Furry conventions.


Tron guy has an incredibly small package. Do you think he knows it? Or does he really think people are asking him to be on TV because of his outfit? That was straight up making fun of a man with a small penis. Am I wrong?   

I think that's why Sharon Buzzed him so fast.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I just wish the Howie versus Piers crapola would come to an end.





bareyb said:


> I'm not a fan of seeing people hassle each other so I could live without the back and forth between those two myself. I hated it when Simon Cowell and Seacrest did it and I don't really care for it now with Howie and Piers.


Add me to the roster of people NOT enjoying the time wasted showing the contrived drama between Howie and Piers. Give us more contestants and less bickering co-hosts. :down::down::down:

I actually had forgotten who was the FIRST third judge when this show started with Regis as MC. Looked it up on IMdB and it was Hasselhoff (for those who also had forgotten, or never knew this tidbit).


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Wasn't Brandy another one? She was pretty worthless, at least the Hoff was funny.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I liked the Hoff for the most part... I think possibly more than I like Howie at this point. It's a toss up.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

getreal said:


> Add me to the roster of people NOT enjoying the time wasted showing the contrived drama between Howie and Piers. Give us more contestants and less bickering co-hosts. :down::down::down:
> 
> I actually had forgotten who was the FIRST third judge when this show started with* Regis as MC.* Looked it up on IMdB and it was Hasselhoff (for those who also had forgotten, or never knew this tidbit).


Regis....? You mean Jerry Springer.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't believe the drama between drama between Howie and Piers is contrived, YMMV.

Yes, Springer it was.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Alfer said:


> Regis....? You mean Jerry Springer.


Nope, he was right. Regis Philbin hosted the original run in 2006. The judges were David Hasselhoff, Brandy Norwood (musician), and Piers Morgan.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Ahh...all I ever remember watching was the Jerry version and forward. Had no idea it was that old of a show.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok, I'm confused. Was part of this weeks show a repeat? The first hour seemed like all new acts, then we saw acts we had seen before (hula hooping granny, Zimbabwe dancers). Either we somehow missed an episode along the way and didn't realize it, or something was screwy.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Ok, I'm confused. Was part of this weeks show a repeat? The first hour seemed like all new acts, then we saw acts we had seen before (hula hooping granny, Zimbabwe dancers). Either we somehow missed an episode along the way and didn't realize it, or something was screwy.


The second hour was originally planned to be new but the Presidents speech that night prompted NBC to air a repeat instead.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Ok, I'm confused. Was part of this weeks show a repeat? The first hour seemed like all new acts, then we saw acts we had seen before (hula hooping granny, Zimbabwe dancers). Either we somehow missed an episode along the way and didn't realize it, or something was screwy.


Same here. Confusion.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The second hour was originally planned to be new but the Presidents speech that night prompted NBC to air a repeat instead.


ah. It was done so seamlessly we couldn't tell.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Regarding the shallow dive guy. I've seen the act several times and it seems to me that he absorbs the initial impact on his forearms. He tucks them in just before he hits the water.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

So far this season hasn't totally gotten on my nerves. Last season it practically turned into another version of American Idol. So many singers and not enough talent. The only thing that kept me watching was Fighting Gravity. In my opinion, pop vocalists need to make the cut on AI, The Voice or any of the other singing shows. Singers like Jackie Evanko and Prince Poppycock get a pass because they would not fit into a show like AI. Bands get a bit more slack simply because there isn't a talent show for them yet. I hope this season we see less of the pop singers and more of the specialty acts. 

As for Piers, I am getting tired of him pretty quickly. He really seems to be a lot more full of himself this season. I didn't watch many of the previous seasons of AGT so I don't know what he was like before this season. Personally, I think it's because he now has the Larry King gig. He takes himself much more seriously now and Howie's needling just aggravates him that much more. Or their showing more this season of what actually went on last season.

Another thing that bugs the crap out of me... Judges that literally push each others buttons. Usually whenever there is an act that a particular judge really doesn't like. I think Piers tends to do it more than the other two. If it were my button being abused, I'd wait until he was really enjoying an act and smack his button.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> So far this season hasn't totally gotten on my nerves. Last season it practically turned into another version of American Idol. So many singers and not enough talent. The only thing that kept me watching was Fighting Gravity. In my opinion, pop vocalists need to make the cut on AI, The Voice or any of the other singing shows. Singers like Jackie Evanko and Prince Poppycock get a pass because they would not fit into a show like AI. Bands get a bit more slack simply because there isn't a talent show for them yet. I hope this season we see less of the pop singers and more of the specialty acts.
> 
> As for Piers, I am getting tired of him pretty quickly. He really seems to be a lot more full of himself this season. I didn't watch many of the previous seasons of AGT so I don't know what he was like before this season. Personally, I think it's because he now has the Larry King gig. He takes himself much more seriously now and Howie's needling just aggravates him that much more. Or their showing more this season of what actually went on last season.
> 
> *Another thing that bugs the crap out of me... Judges that literally push each others buttons. Usually whenever there is an act that a particular judge really doesn't like. I think Piers tends to do it more than the other two. If it were my button being abused, I'd wait until he was really enjoying an act and smack his button.*


I hate that too. Totally rude and just _wrong_. I wish they'd change the sound of the Buzzer too. That thing is so obnoxious sounding it pisses me off every time Piers presses it. Oh, and I'm in complete agreement about him too. The Larry King gig has clearly gone to his head. It doesn't help that he seems to be getting at least _some_ good reviews on it. I haven't seen it myself. I won't go out of my way to see Piers yet.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

bareyb said:


> I hate that too. Totally rude and just _wrong_. I wish they'd change the sound of the Buzzer too. That thing is so obnoxious sounding it pisses me off every time Piers presses it. Oh, and I'm in complete agreement about him too. The Larry King gig has clearly gone to his head. It doesn't help that he seems to be getting at least _some_ good reviews on it. I haven't seen it myself. I won't go out of my way to see Piers yet.


I've never watched it either. Heck, I didn't even watch it when Larry was still there. I'm certainly not going to watch it just because of Piers.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Oh, and I'm in complete agreement about him too. The Larry King gig has clearly gone to his head. It doesn't help that he seems to be getting at least _some_ good reviews on it. I haven't seen it myself. I won't go out of my way to see Piers yet.


The judges are as much of an act as the acts themselves. Keep in mind they are all performers on this show.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Legion said:


> The judges are as much of an act as the acts themselves. Keep in mind they are all performers on this show.


Then Piers needs to rethink his character. He's unlikeable as hell. If he weren't from England he'd have never gotten the job.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Leo finally gets to go to Vegas!

His singing really sucked, but the quick changes were very entertaining.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Leo's quick change was more entertaining then the original quick change crew. At least his was funny/quirky.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Leo finally gets to go to Vegas!


"Finally"? In both of his previous appearances, he was sent through to the next round from his initial audition (IIRC, the first time, he got three Xs, but talked two of the judges into giving him a Yes vote anyway). The scenes from his previous attempts were misleading (presumably, the first was just Piers saying "no", and the second was from his rejection in Vegas).


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> "Finally"? In both of his previous appearances, he was sent through to the next round from his initial audition (IIRC, the first time, he got three Xs, but talked two of the judges into giving him a Yes vote anyway). The scenes from his previous attempts were misleading (presumably, the first was just Piers saying "no", and the second was from his rejection in Vegas).


I didn't realize that. Well they sure were implying he made it further this time.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> As for Piers, I am getting tired of him pretty quickly. He really seems to be a lot more full of himself this season.


I tired of him in Season 1 and still am scratching my head as to how he got the CNN gig.

No one's talked - on here anyway - about his obnoxious response to the male pole dancer last week. As others have said before me - if the performer was a women he would have been orgasming in his pants. He's a @!#%.



Magister said:


> Leo's quick change was more entertaining then the original quick change crew. At least his was funny/quirky.


I disagree and was completely surprised that no one called Leo out on his blatant rip off of the quick change act from season 1 or 2 or whenever it was - down to the final change coming out of a blitz or confetti. Really? He gets to steal their act and no one says anything?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I disagree and was completely surprised that no one called Leo out on his blatant rip off of the quick change act from season 1 or 2 or whenever it was - down to the final change coming out of a blitz or confetti. Really? He gets to steal their act and no one says anything?


To be fair, that was Pier's critizism of the original Quick Change duo, they did the same tired act each week. He at least added a quirky spin to it. I DON'T think he is talented, but he is funny to watch in early episodes.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Leo's even got a Wiki page:
Leonid_the_Magnificent


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm not sure why the Judges were so wowed by the kids riding bikes inside the ball. Okay, the kid was 8, but two bikes isn't really that special. I've seen the same act with 7 bikes at the same time. That was impressive.

Also any singer that could audition for American Idol really should be banned from the show. Nearly every year this shows turns into AI2. I can already tell you one that if the auditions ended today, one of the two singers from last night would end up winning.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

morac said:


> I'm not sure why the Judges were so wowed by the kids riding bikes inside the ball. Okay, the kid was 8, but two bikes isn't really that special. I've seen the same act with 7 bikes at the same time. That was impressive.
> 
> Also any singer that could audition for American Idol really should be banned from the show. Nearly every year this shows turns into AI2. I can already tell you one that if the auditions ended today, one of the two singers from last night would end up winning.


I don't agree with your opinion of the motorcycle act. This may very well be the first time the judges have seen anything like that. These types of motorcycle stunts are typically done in circuses or biker rallies. Not exactly Piers' usual hang outs. 

I completely agree about the singers. The exceptions would be opera, maybe rap, or anyone with an accompanying talent other than playing a guitar or piano.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I tired of him in Season 1 and still am scratching my head as to how he got the CNN gig.


He's a decent interviewer. I'm not a huge fan of his, but listen to podcasts of his CNN show. (I keep waiting for someone to call him Simon on the show, since that's why he's got the show -- he's the Simon for this show.)



Cainebj said:


> No one's talked - on here anyway - about his obnoxious response to the male pole dancer last week. As others have said before me - if the performer was a women he would have been orgasming in his pants. He's a @!#%.


You say that like it's a bad thing?

(Not like I think pole dancing is entertaining.)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mattack said:


> He's a decent interviewer. I'm not a huge fan of his, but listen to podcasts of his CNN show. (I keep waiting for someone to call him Simon on the show, since that's why he's got the show -- he's the Simon for this show.)


Someone did call him Simon in an earlier season after Pierce berated him. Actually Simon produces the show and is one of the judges, along with Pierce, in the UK's Got Talent version of the show.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Not sure how I feel about sending Dani through. On one hand, I think she has a very good singing voice (although I hate having singers on this show). On the other hand, she screwed up. Others who screwed up were sent home immediately. Why was she not only given a 2nd chance, but then sent through?


----------



## faria2159 (Jun 28, 2011)

this season is great


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I smell a spammer


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Not sure how I feel about sending Dani through. On one hand, I think she has a very good singing voice (although I hate having singers on this show). On the other hand, she screwed up. Others who screwed up were sent home immediately. Why was she not only given a 2nd chance, but then sent through?


This. Why did Dani get not only a second chance, but then sent through when she screwed up?

And did they really need to send people home immediately? Very mean spirited, especially the one asian singer. She wasn't that bad. If they didn't want to move her to Hollywood, couldn't they have just told her later?

Glad to see they eliminated a lot of "normal" singers last night and moved more variety acts through. Maybe we can get someone besides an American Idol wannabe to win.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Not sure how I feel about sending Dani through. On one hand, I think she has a very good singing voice (although I hate having singers on this show). On the other hand, she screwed up. Others who screwed up were sent home immediately. Why was she not only given a 2nd chance, but then sent through?


Not only did she screw up and get a 2nd chance, but her 2nd chance wasn't very good. It was like telling a comedian to try some funny jokes after failing with some unfunny ones.

What was with all the screw-ups? The Tumblers, the magician and the box, the female quartet singing, Dani, both birds, the dog. And I'm probably forgetting a few. I wasn't really impressed with any of the singing.

The bodybuilder singer had a good voice, but can we please ban Ave Maria from being sung by every opera singer?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

The 4-play hottie asian quartet was pretty bad. They looked great, but did badly.

My wife was asking why they sent some directly to Hollywood. I told her, a lot of the specility acts will wear thin quickly and would kill them off. Like Prof Splash, he can only go so high. They want him to break the record on the live show.

Did any of the little kid acts get through?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

The bird who choked and didn't do its act made it through. So, there was one other act (besides Dani) that choked and made it through anyway.

I'm surprised at both of these making it through. The bird act clearly choked. When the vocal group choked, they were sent home immediately. When the Asian opera singer lost control of her voice, she was instantly done. The judges were clearly inconsistent about this, I thought.

I _like_ Dani. I think she's cute, has a voice that's pleasant to listen to, and despite her "choke" on this show, seems to have a talent for song_writing_. Wasn't her original audition song an original that she wrote? Isn't this America's got _talent_, not "American Idol" or "America can Sing?" Isn't song_writing_ a _talent_ in itself? What's up with the judges demanding that song_writing_ not be showcased, if that's what a contestant wants to showcase?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Not sure how I feel about sending Dani through. On one hand, I think she has a very good singing voice (although I hate having singers on this show). On the other hand, she screwed up. Others who screwed up were sent home immediately. Why was she not only given a 2nd chance, but then sent through?


My guess: there was a singer a few years ago who was sent home, but when another act (a Russian bar trio) had to withdraw because of an injury, they had a phone-in vote to select a replacement, and IIRC, the chosen replacement made it all the way to the final five. The judges may be trying to second-guess the viewers at this point.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> I _like_ Dani. I think she's cute, has a voice that's pleasant to listen to, and despite her "choke" on this show, seems to have a talent for song_writing_. Wasn't her original audition song an original that she wrote? Isn't this America's got _talent_, not "American Idol" or "America can Sing?" Isn't song_writing_ a _talent_ in itself? What's up with the judges demanding that song_writing_ not be showcased, if that's what a contestant wants to showcase?


That may be the distinction why Dani was sent through. I can give a pass to people who perform original songs on this show, but if your "talent" is just singing, take it to American Idol.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

steve614 said:


> That may be the distinction why Dani was sent through. I can give a pass to people who perform original songs on this show, but if your "talent" is just singing, take it to American Idol.


I agree with you that song_writing_; that is, writing and performing your own music, should be an *advantage* over someone who just sings familiar songs.

However, the judges treated her original song like song*writing* was a negative. The literally said, in no uncertain terms, that singing *original* songs was undesirable. They wanted to hear "familiar" songs from singers.

This left me flabbergasted, for exactly the reason you indicate: This *isn't* "American Idol", or "The Voice". Song*writing* is a "talent"!

Having said all this, I'm glad they let her through, it makes up for the judges' unfair bias against song_writers_!


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> I agree with you that song_writing_; that is, writing and performing your own music, should be an *advantage* over someone who just sings familiar songs.
> 
> However, the judges treated her original song like song*writing* was a negative. The literally said, in no uncertain terms, that singing *original* songs was undesirable. They wanted to hear "familiar" songs from singers.
> 
> ...


Yeah, who wants to go to Vegas and see a cover band? That is for the local bar scene. I actually thought her song sounded pretty good up until the point she messed up. I would like to hear the whole thing.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Can't believe that sent that overweight dancing dude through (not talented).

Also can't believe they sent all 4 of the male singers through (too many).

Can't believe they sent the 2 kids acts through.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> I _like_ Dani. I think she's cute, has a voice that's pleasant to listen to, and despite her "choke" on this show, seems to have a talent for song_writing_. Wasn't her original audition song an original that she wrote? Isn't this America's got _talent_, not "American Idol" or "America can Sing?" Isn't song_writing_ a _talent_ in itself? What's up with the judges demanding that song_writing_ not be showcased, if that's what a contestant wants to showcase?


Right, that's what my wife and I were saying. If part of her professed talent is songwriting, that's part of what she should be judged on. She's a singer/songwriter, not just a singer.

I'm waiting for them to tell one of the comedians that they should tell jokes the judges already know.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

bryhamm said:


> Can't believe that sent that overweight dancing dude through (not talented).
> 
> Also can't believe they sent all 4 of the male singers through (too many).
> 
> Can't believe they sent the 2 kids acts through.


If they follow the pattern once they get to Vegas, a third of the acts will get summarily dismissed before auditions continue. They're good enough to get a free trip to Vegas, but that's it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

steve614 said:


> If they follow the pattern once they get to Vegas, a third of the acts will get summarily dismissed before auditions continue. They're good enough to get a free trip to Vegas, but that's it.


I'm talking about pushing them through to hollywood FROM vegas. That was last night's show.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I'm talking about pushing them through to hollywood FROM vegas. That was last night's show.


I have as much talent as Dancing Dude, and shirts that fit. 

He does have a charming smile, though.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

bryhamm said:


> I'm talking about pushing them through to hollywood FROM vegas. That was last night's show.


Yep, that's what I get for commenting before I watch the latest episodes.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I love the car wash dude who looks like a crackhead but sings like Sinatra (bad with names, sorry) 

Waaay harsh that they sent the Asian lady opera singer home! :down::down:

Love that they sent the "old soul" young girl who screwed up on the piano through to Hollywood (again, bad with names, sorry) 

Best moment of the season so far, for me-Bowtie singer dude telling everyone who told him he'd never make it to KISS HIS FAT A$$!!!!!!!!! :up::up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> I agree with you that song_writing_; that is, writing and performing your own music, should be an *advantage* over someone who just sings familiar songs.


Then she should be on that show on Bravo... Platinum Hit.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Regina said:


> Best moment of the season so far, for me-Bowtie singer dude telling everyone who told him he'd never make it to KISS HIS FAT A$$!!!!!!!!! :up::up:


I always thought moments like that were childish. If we have to continue listening to him cry and moan about 'bullying' then I should just slit my wrists now. He is someone that imposes themselves on others. Probably very loud in social situations and that annoys people. Sometimes people need to be bullied. He is annoying and a whiner.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Regina said:


> Waaay harsh that they sent the Asian lady opera singer home! :down::down:


I didn't think so.

I feel sorry for her, but she choked. Badly. Her performance was terrible, and way below the level of her original audition. I think she could have done much better but her nerves got the better of her. That's why I feel sorry for her but don't think the decision to not send her through was overly harsh.

The "little girl with the old soul", on the other hand, flubbed some of her piano playing, but she went on relatively unfazed by her piano screw up and her voice remained solid, so she deserved to go through,


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Magister said:


> I always thought moments like that were childish. If we have to continue listening to him cry and moan about 'bullying' then I should just slit my wrists now. He is someone that imposes themselves on others. Probably very loud in social situations and that annoys people. Sometimes people need to be bullied. He is annoying and a whiner.


Well, in his defense, he is young...but more to the point...you must have never been bullied, (I have), because you would know how bad it feels, and would not wish it on anyone, and would never ever say that anyone NEEDS to be bullied! :down::down:
He said something in the excitement of the moment that I appreciated, because there have been people in my life who have told me that I would not "make it" for one reason or another, but I have a good life and I would like to tell some of those people that despite their ill wishes toward me I have succeeded-and because of my wonderful therapist, I understand that they were only acting out of some fear or hatred in their own lives, and although that does not excuse their behavior, I do forgive them. 
The show is about more than "Talent" - it's about backstory and yeah, it gets sappy at times (and so do I apparently ) and if you don't like that, don't watch it!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> I didn't think so.
> 
> I feel sorry for her, but she choked. Badly. Her performance was terrible, and way below the level of her original audition. I think she could have done much better but her nerves got the better of her. That's why I feel sorry for her but don't think the decision to not send her through was overly harsh.
> 
> The "little girl with the old soul", on the other hand, flubbed some of her piano playing, but she went on relatively unfazed by her piano screw up and her voice remained solid, so she deserved to go through,


Well, maybe they could have given her a second chance, like they did for Dani (?sp? Justin Beiber look-alike) - I just felt really bad for her-the summary dismissal, although they did warn people it might happen...


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

This show will not be on my watch list for much longer if they keep going like this. 

First, I don't know why they bothered splitting the acts into Favorite and Standby. Especially when they had the same genre of talent in both divisions. Such as Male Vocals, Danger, Magicians and others. This doesn't make any sense to me when they send Favorite acts home when they know the acts in the Standby are not as good. Otherwise they would have never put them in the lower class. Granted, there were some of the Favorites acts that screwed up and deserved to leave. My opinion is that they should all compete as a genre and vote them forward or out as needed. If you need to split it into two episodes, fine.

For instance, I cannot believe that they sent two Favorites Male Singers home that were WAY better than disco dork that tried to sing Stayin' Alive. 

I actually feel a bit bad for Leonid. Not that I thought he was great, but getting shot down like that three times has got to be rough. 

I also wish they would try not to have so many singers that would fit right in on American Idol, The Voice, etc.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Regina said:


> Well, in his defense, he is young...but more to the point...you must have never been bullied, (I have), because you would know how bad it feels, and would not wish it on anyone, and would never ever say that anyone NEEDS to be bullied! :down::down:
> He said something in the excitement of the moment that I appreciated, because there have been people in my life who have told me that I would not "make it" for one reason or another, but I have a good life and I would like to tell some of those people that despite their ill wishes toward me I have succeeded-and because of my wonderful therapist, I understand that they were only acting out of some fear or hatred in their own lives, and although that does not excuse their behavior, I do forgive them.
> The show is about more than "Talent" - it's about backstory and yeah, it gets sappy at times (and so do I apparently ) and if you don't like that, don't watch it!


Yeah, like a lot of people, I was bullied. But the whiners and criers are the lowest of the low. He was probably a victim because he was a whiner. 
The backstories are my least favorite parts of the show. They seem so contrieved. 
Actually, not only is he a whiner, but yet another singer on a show that features too many singers. All he can do is sing someone elses some, he is just a performer, a drama queen at that.
I don't like the kid acts either. I enjoy the show, but I try to root for the acts that have a chance for a 90 min vegas show. No way do a lot of these acts get close. So the second level is, can they be part of a 90 min act? I still don't think the kids work, but the odd acts fit in then.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Magister said:


> Yeah, like a lot of people, I was bullied. But the whiners and criers are the lowest of the low. He was probably a victim because he was a whiner.
> The backstories are my least favorite parts of the show. They seem so contrieved.
> Actually, not only is he a whiner, but yet another singer on a show that features too many singers. All he can do is sing someone elses some, he is just a performer, a drama queen at that.
> I don't like the kid acts either. I enjoy the show, but I try to root for the acts that have a chance for a 90 min vegas show. No way do a lot of these acts get close. So the second level is, can they be part of a 90 min act? I still don't think the kids work, but the odd acts fit in then.


WOW...just WOW...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Maybe it's just me, but I thought most of the acts weren't that good. Most of them ranged from terrible to ho hum to good, but not great. The parrot act, while good, was almost the same act as the auditions (and I've seen the same act at Six Flags, only better). The dwarves were just stupid. The opera group was mostly annoying.

I thought the best acts were the dancers, the bar jump act, the cycle sphere, the 11 year old girl singer and strangely the comedian (found his "club baby seal" joke very funny). Most of the others were okay, but not million dollar acts.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

morac said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I thought most of the acts weren't that good. Most of them ranged from terrible to ho hum to good, but not great. The parrot act, while good, was almost the same act as the auditions (and I've seen the same act at Six Flags, only better). The dwarves were just stupid. The opera group was mostly annoying.
> 
> I thought the best acts were the dancers, the bar jump act, the cycle sphere, the 11 year old girl singer and strangely the comedian (found his "club baby seal" joke very funny). Most of the others were okay, but not million dollar acts.


This. Except for the comedian, which I found completely stupid, this week was a mix of good and a lot of not so good.

I do think that Anna (11YO singer) and the Russian Bar group were good. Out of the rest, I would probably put the Miama Dance group through as they were really good.

I think everyone should vote the dwarfs through, just to annoy Piers some more. He hates them SO much, it is kind of funny.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> I think everyone should vote the dwarfs through, just to annoy Piers some more. He hates them SO much, it is kind of funny.


The only problem with this is, if it keeps happening and, somehow, they get into the final 10, you take a place on the tour away from someone more deserving. Assuming it's still top 4 and judges' choice of the next two, chances are they only need to be in the top 6 to advance (with Howie and Sharon putting them through).


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> The only problem with this is, if it keeps happening and, somehow, they get into the final 10, you take a place on the tour away from someone more deserving. Assuming it's still top 4 and judges' choice of the next two, chances are they only need to be in the top 6 to advance (with Howie and Sharon putting them through).


I think they are better than some of the other acts. So if they go through I have no problem with it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

loubob57 said:


> I think they are better than some of the other acts. So if they go through I have no problem with it.


I think the whole thing is schtick and he doesn't REALLY hate them as much as they are pretending he does.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

No real big suprises in the top 4. The only other act that, IMO, could have gone through was the motorcyle acts.

I wonder if the Funny Little People had actually made the judges choice, if Howie and Sharon would have voted them through. Miama All-Stars was certainly a better choice, but they may have wanted to torture Piers just a little more.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Piers may not be out of the woods yet; there might be a "wild card round" where Howie and Sharon can bring Those Funny Little People back. (It might depend on how many semi-finalists they want; there are 16 from the Vegas 48, and I assume four from YouTube's Got Talent, so there's room for four more.)

Question for Eastern/Central time zone types: did they cut away in the middle of the judges' selection? In the Pacific time zone, I saw Sharon make her choice, then (IIRC) Piers was in the middle of his explanation when they just cut away from the show and started airing the next program.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Piers may not be out of the woods yet; there might be a "wild card round" where Howie and Sharon can bring Those Funny Little People back. (It might depend on how many semi-finalists they want; there are 16 from the Vegas 48, and I assume four from YouTube's Got Talent, so there's room for four more.)


I thought about that last night. Each judge gets to choose which acts they watnt to bring back. I wouldn't be suprised if Howie brings them back.



> Question for Eastern/Central time zone types: did they cut away in the middle of the judges' selection? In the Pacific time zone, I saw Sharon make her choice, then (IIRC) Piers was in the middle of his explanation when they just cut away from the show and started airing the next program.


I think we got to Piers giving his vote and then Nick said goodbye (no reason for Howie to vote at that point, although I think it would have been 3-0)


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Question for Eastern/Central time zone types: did they cut away in the middle of the judges' selection? In the Pacific time zone, I saw Sharon make her choice, then (IIRC) Piers was in the middle of his explanation when they just cut away from the show and started airing the next program.





TriBruin said:


> I think we got to Piers giving his vote and then Nick said goodbye (no reason for Howie to vote at that point, although I think it would have been 3-0)


Yes, the credits started rolling during Piers' vote, then as soon as he voted, Nick said goodbye and the show ended.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> Piers may not be out of the woods yet; there might be a "wild card round" where Howie and Sharon can bring Those Funny Little People back. (It might depend on how many semi-finalists they want; there are 16 from the Vegas 48, and I assume four from YouTube's Got Talent, so there's room for four more.)





TriBruin said:


> I thought about that last night. Each judge gets to choose which acts they watnt to bring back. I wouldn't be suprised if Howie brings them back.


I hope the producers step in before anything like that happens. That Piers/Howie thing has completely run it's course for me, and I no longer find anything entertaining about it. If this show becomes a platform for the judges to play with each other at the expense of the entertainment of the talent, I may need to walk away from it - which would be a shame because I'm enjoying the actual "America" part of it. The judges shouldn't be the focus of the show at this point.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I'm curious what song the Miami All Stars had a "legal" problem with.
Wouldn't "fair use" come in to play here, provided they didn't use more than 30 seconds of said song?
Just seems petty on the part of the "artist" that didn't want his song played on TV without getting compensation.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Is it the artists or the production companies that have final say on these things? I thought as they were saying that "ah, that's too bad", but figured there were too many variables to put blame on anyone one person/entity. Then that nanosecond passed and I didn't care anymore.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I'm curious what song the Miami All Stars had a "legal" problem with.
> Wouldn't "fair use" come in to play here, provided they didn't use more than 30 seconds of said song?
> Just seems petty on the part of the "artist" that didn't want his song played on TV without getting compensation.


I believe the performances are closer to 90 seconds, so no. I doubt you could find a Fair Use reason to perform someone's song without their release.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Definitely not Fair Use, but I asked a similar question in a thread about IIRC American Idol once. Hopefully someone can remind me, but IIRC, the performance rights and 'remake' rights are different. I know that at least with the standard groups (ASCAP?), the songwriter gets to specify who INITIALLY makes the recording.. But after that, someone can remake a song for a specific fee.

(Tangentially, Weird Al could parody any song he wanted, which is legally protected. However, out of his own courtesy, he only releases songs when he has permission.)


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> Definitely not Fair Use, but I asked a similar question in a thread about IIRC American Idol once. Hopefully someone can remind me, but IIRC, the performance rights and 'remake' rights are different. I know that at least with the standard groups (ASCAP?), the songwriter gets to specify who INITIALLY makes the recording.. But after that, someone can remake a song for a specific fee.
> 
> (Tangentially, Weird Al could parody any song he wanted, which is legally protected. However, out of his own courtesy, he only releases songs when he has permission.)


It is my understanding that to be a "cover band", all you have to do is pay an annual fee to ASCAP, BMI, and SESAC. You can then perform any song published by any publisher they represent (and those three cover 99.999% of every song ever published). This is for "incidental" live performance, mind you, it gets stickier if you want to put a cover song on an album.

It's also my understanding that most clubs that feature live music pay such a fee to cover any bands that might play there. I would think that the producers of AGT could pay such a fee and not have this issue. That's really strange...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Like many people here, I'm finding the talent level in this season kind of "meh". I've not been "wowed" by any act this season really.

Comment on one act: The judges keep commenting on the "uniqueness" of "Fiddleheads", implying that they've never imagined any band playing non-bluegrass songs in a bluegrass style.

The judges have obviously never heard anything by Hayseed Dixie. They can play circles around "Fiddleheads" and have much more raw musical talent. (And, they actually have a "fiddle" in the band...) 

(I'm not disappointed in "Fiddleheads" not making the cut.)


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I was blown away by the Russian Bar act. It's not enough that she could miss the bar and break her neck/back. Oh, no, she has to be impaled AND break her neck/back!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I was blown away by the Russian Bar act. It's not enough that she could miss the bar and break her neck/back. Oh, no, she has to be impaled AND break her neck/back!


and be burned!

Actually, _that is a vegas act!_ And, it wouldn't bother me one bit for that act to end up as this year's winner.

The sad thing is, "America" will give the win to a singer. They always do.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> and be burned!
> 
> Actually, _that is a vegas act!_ And, it wouldn't bother me one bit for that act to end up as this year's winner.
> 
> The sad thing is, "America" will give the win to a singer. They always do.


I know what you mean. I can accept if a singing group wins but I really hope the solo singers don't. But I know they will.

I told my wife while we were watching the voting results that I would stop recording the show if the Russian Bar act got voted off. I wasn't very happy that the motorcycle family is gone, but when I saw who they were on stage with, I knew they were gone.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> and be burned!


Which leaves the question... What will they do to top that? Will they have someone shooting at her while she does flips over a pool filled with sharks with frickin' lasers?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

She did mention that she does "other" things, aside from the bar.
That would kinda mess up thier name though.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Which leaves the question... What will they do to top that? Will they have someone shooting at her while she does flips over a pool filled with sharks with frickin' lasers?


That's one of the problems with this show. Why do they have to top that? That would make a great finale in a show.

That's one of the disadvantages these types of acts have as opposed to singers. Singers can sing a different type of song each week, where as these type of acts basically are the same each week.

I think the only type of act that can challenge singers are magic acts since magicians can do a different trick each week. Unfortunately in past years most magicians have screwed up either by messing up their trick or doing a really stupid trick. I remember one year one of the semi-finalist magicians did a card trick to "be different". Why he thought that was a good idea is beyond me.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

morac said:


> That's one of the problems with this show. Why do they have to top that? That would make a great finale in a show.
> 
> That's one of the disadvantages these types of acts have as opposed to singers. Singers can sing a different type of song each week, where as these type of acts basically are the same each week.
> 
> I think the only type of act that can challenge singers are magic acts since magicians can do a different trick each week. Unfortunately in past years most magicians have screwed up either by messing up their trick or doing a really stupid trick. I remember one year one of the semi-finalist magicians did a card trick to "be different". Why he thought that was a good idea is beyond me.


I agree completely. The danger acts and others like the trapeze acts have to get more and more dangerous in order to keep the crowd happy. I don't like that they have to do that, but it is what it is. The act they did with the bed of nails could have possibly been enough to win the competition had that been the finals. But now they have to come up with something bigger.

FYI, I'd love to see a magician win. I think I remember the guy your talking about. While it was a great trick, it doesn't play very well to a theater sized audience.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I agree completely. The danger acts and others like the trapeze acts have to get more and more dangerous in order to keep the crowd happy. I don't like that they have to do that, but it is what it is. The act they did with the bed of nails could have possibly been enough to win the competition had that been the finals. But now they have to come up with something bigger.
> 
> FYI, I'd love to see a magician win. I think I remember the guy your talking about. While it was a great trick, it doesn't play very well to a theater sized audience.


Heck, there is a sizable portion of the audience they views it as witchcraft, and therefore would think it evil.

This show caters to the same crowd as American Idol, therefore they will vote from comfort level.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Did anyone on the East coast have an issue with the audio? I thought Dani was warbling her song until I noticed that everything was warbling. I think it might only have been an issue in the Philly market since I think I heard it during the local news updates. I suppose it could also be Comcast, but other channels sounded fine. It wouldn't be the first time NBC Philly had audio issues.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

morac said:


> Did anyone on the East coast have an issue with the audio? I thought Dani was warbling her song until I noticed that everything was warbling. I think it might only have been an issue in the Philly market since I think I heard it during the local news updates. I suppose it could also be Comcast, but other channels sounded fine. It wouldn't be the first time NBC Philly had audio issues.


Her voice was gargly on my system (Cablevision - Bronx) as well.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Her voice was gargly on my system (Cablevision - Bronx) as well.


I'm hearing some crackling/popping occurring on pretty much everyone's performance (noticeable when people are just talking). Something's odd with the audio which is kind of a shame considering the number of singers tonight.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

My audio was fine, Dani still sounded horrible though.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I noticed Dani's warbling, but the rest of the audio was fine for me.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well that was one big bag of suck tonight

the only 2 acts worth watching were the magician and the pole dancer

and i'm sorry anytime any one does something patriotic on any of these talent shows i'm out. 
the twin towers? really? 
i'd give you a pass cos most of you are kids but an adult somewhere choreographed that dreckitude
:down::down::down:


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> well that was one big bag of suck tonight
> 
> the only 2 acts worth watching were the magician and the pole dancer
> 
> ...


I call that the cheap pop. So cheesy...


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Daniel Joseph Baker is such a contradiction. It's like he flips a switch when he sings and he sings so well. Lady Guy-Guy, heh.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> well that was one big bag of suck tonight
> 
> the only 2 acts worth watching were the magician and the pole dancer


This.

I agree with Piers on this one: most of the acts that got sent home last week were superior to almost every act on this week's show.  The producers of the show sure as hell didn't divide the 4 groups of 12 evenly. That is unfair to some of the acts as it will cause at least a couple of undeserving acts from last night's show to go through. There *simply weren't 4 acts worthy of going through last night!*

Ugh!

The most appalling was the "ropers". In their original audition they had some very impressive knife throwing and shooting. Now, at this stage of the competition they do a simple rope trick and have a horse pick a hat up??!! WTF??!!

I agree with Howie in that this act was "kid's birthday party entertainment" quality level, not million dollar Vegas act, by a long shot. And while he's always particularly harsh, Piers hit the nail on the head with this act too.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I have a bad feeling that the 4 singers from last night will get sent through. 

I would like the magician to go through, but I don't think he will. His trick was good, but I agree his presentation wasn't flashy enough for the show.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

loubob57 said:


> Daniel Joseph Baker is such a contradiction. It's like he flips a switch when he sings and he sings so well. Lady Guy-Guy, heh.


I liked him before but not so much last night - the moment he left the piano and went into disco mode I hit the fast forward button - and am I correct? He's performed on air three times and he's done 3 Lady Gaga songs?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

morac said:


> I have a bad feeling that the 4 singers from last night will get sent through.
> 
> I would like the magician to go through, but I don't think he will. His trick was good, but I agree his presentation wasn't flashy enough for the show.


Indeed. Even though he seemed to have a somewhat "klunky" presentation, the magician did a neat and well executed trick, and his presentation has been slicker before, so I can forgive him for a presentation glitch. The trick itself worked fine.

He deserves to be one of the four to go through, definitely.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> well that was one big bag of suck tonight
> 
> the only 2 acts worth watching were the magician and the pole dancer
> 
> ...


I am going to disagree with you on the Silhoutte. I find their act refreshing. So what if it tied to a Patriotic theme? Is what very well done. I think they could have left the actual pictures off the act, and I still would have known every shape they did.

Personally, that is currently one my favorite acts right. They talk about "Headlining in Vegas." I can see that act putting on a good show.

Beyond, Silhoutte, boy did the act stink this week. The only act I was somewhat impressed by was the magician and motorcycle act. Everything just bored me. Can we vote for the motorcycle act from last week as the fourth act to move through?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Can we vote for the motorcycle act from last week as the fourth act to move through?


Don't give Howie and Sharon any ideas - they'll vote through Those Funny Little People.

As for "headlining a show," the fact that they haven't mentioned a tour makes me believe that they're going back to the "two months in Vegas" show they did two or three years ago. However, I haven't found any information on it from the main Harrah's website (presumably, the show will be at a Harrah's property, like Planet Hollywood, Caesar's Palace, or the Rio).


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

My interest has fallin off a lot now that they are in the final phase.

Like others have said these last couple of eps have been BOOORING...nobody really looks to be Vegas show quality except maybe the motorcyclists from last night.

I'm almost at the point of not caring enough anymore to even bother watching.

It's like Idol, the silly auditions are by far the best..then when it gets down to the finalists, I get bored to tears by 99% of them.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Id like to see the Smage brothers go through, Lady Guy Guy is probably a given, the Silhouttes and maybe the magician. I think thats the best outcome given the crap we saw last night.

I hope they do a tour. I went last year and it was awesome but the acts were much better.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TriBruin said:


> I am going to disagree with you on the Silhoutte. I find their act refreshing. So what if it tied to a Patriotic theme? Is what very well done. I think they could have left the actual pictures off the act, and I still would have known every shape they did.


I agree and disagree. 
I actually like their act.
Going patriotic to me is a cheap vote getter - it's like when the american idol down contestant sings Proud to Be An American. 
Argh it just makes my skin crawl.
In addition - the first image was completely unrecognizable. I kept watching because I liked them before but they lost me completely using the beaming light image of the twin towers. I am a New Yorker - that was just distasteful to me.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Like others have said these last couple of eps have been BOOORING...nobody really looks to be Vegas show quality except maybe the motorcyclists from last night.
> 
> I'm almost at the point of not caring enough anymore to even bother watching.
> 
> It's like Idol, the silly auditions are by far the best..then when it gets down to the finalists, I get bored to tears by 99% of them.


I think one of the problems is, the performers use their best material in the auditions, then when it comes time for the live shows, they're afraid of repeating what they have done over and over. Remember how Piers reacted to QuickChange in Season 1?

Of course, change for the sake of change can backfire; look at the western/knifethrower act when they brought in that horse.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I've determined my audio problems are with Comcast since I heard it again tonight and switched over to an antenna feed and the problem went away. Guess I need to get Comcast to fix it (doubt it will happen).

As for the results, I'm surprised most of the singers got sent home. I guess America really is sick of singers, not that I'm complaining. 

I'm sorry the magician didn't go through though. I hope they'll bring him back. 

Finally if the pole dancer did stuff, like Traces did he would win.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was laughing last night that there was so much friction between Piers and the other two over the pole dancer guy's act (I kind of agree w/Piers as I just can't imagine that guy doing some kind of 90 minute set without being bored to tears), and Traces comes out and shows a MUCH, MUCH more entertaining pole routine on the heels of the guy getting put through! Score a point for Piers.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so relieved Dani got the boot. Quite possibly one of the worst finalists in the history of the show once he/she decided to get away from the Bieber angle.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Odds Bodkins said:


> I am so relieved Dani got the boot. Quite possibly one of the worst finalists in the history of the show once he/she decided to get away from the Bieber angle.


She is perfect for a 20 seat Starbucks. That is it. Hipster original music.

She is talented, but not generic enough to appeal to the public. Just let her do her original stuff in small venues. She will have to jerk coffee during the day, play guitar at night.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Odds Bodkins said:


> I am so relieved Dani got the boot. Quite possibly one of the worst finalists in the history of the show once he/she decided to get away from the Bieber angle.


That's awefully harsh, and strictly based on your personal taste, not her talent. She's got plenty of talent, but her style could never earn her a win on AGT. See below.



Magister said:


> She is perfect for a 20 seat Starbucks. That is it. Hipster original music.
> 
> She is talented, but not generic enough to appeal to the public. Just let her do her original stuff in small venues. She will have to jerk coffee during the day, play guitar at night.


Her style is basically that of a "beatnik", and exactly as you said, that style is suited to a coffee-house venue, it's not a Vegas act.

She clearly has talent, and from what little we saw of her original material, has a gift for song_writing_, and that's probably her primary talent, more than singing.

Her style and perspective, however, clearly appeal to an older audience. She appeals to the same demographic that likes Norah Jones, and that's not the demographic that votes in AGT.

On another front, I was *seriously disappointed* that the magician didn't make it through. He deserved it.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I was laughing last night that there was so much friction between Piers and the other two over the pole dancer guy's act (I kind of agree w/Piers as I just can't imagine that guy doing some kind of 90 minute set without being bored to tears), and Traces comes out and shows a MUCH, MUCH more entertaining pole routine on the heels of the guy getting put through! Score a point for Piers.


I wonder if Traces had performed last week, woudl the pole dancer still have made it through? Traces should that yes a male can pole dance, but no like a woman does.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Will the judges or the public have the chance to bring back one of the eliminated acts? The magic act needs another chance. His presentation can be improved with help but his magic is awesome.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> That's awefully harsh, and strictly based on your personal taste, not her talent. She's got plenty of talent, but her style could never earn her a win on AGT.


Yeh, I really can't stand singer's that baaaa during their songs.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I was laughing last night that there was so much friction between Piers and the other two over the pole dancer guy's act (I kind of agree w/Piers as I just can't imagine that guy doing some kind of 90 minute set without being bored to tears), and Traces comes out and shows a MUCH, MUCH more entertaining pole routine on the heels of the guy getting put through! Score a point for Piers.





TriBruin said:


> I wonder if Traces had performed last week, woudl the pole dancer still have made it through? Traces should that yes a male can pole dance, but no like a woman does.


I have to strongly disagree with both of you - 
Piers opinion is sexist and slightly homophobic - 
his issue with the pole dancer is that it is a man doing what is normally seen performed by a woman. 
I said it before - if it were a girl he would have a boner in his pants the size of Texas.

Traces did stunts and gymnastics that happened to include some using poles - I would not classify them as pole dancers.

Most of the America's Got Talent acts could not sustain a 90 minute show. In fact, when they announced Traces was opening in a NYC theater at the end of the month - I got momentarily excited and then thought - I would go mad if I had to watch that for 90 minutes


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Slightly? Piers is incredibly homophobic.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> Slightly? Piers is incredibly homophobic.


I'm not sure about that. In one of the earlier seasons he continuously voted through "Boy Shakira" (who had no talent).

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8qYIAHC3Lk[/media]


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I said it before - if it were a girl he would have a boner in his pants the size of Texas.


I doubt if Piers could attain the size of Texas, by his attitude it seems he may be compensating for a certain part of his anatomy being _smaller_ than average, actually.  

That being said, I'm not sure that homophobia is his problem with the male pole dancer. He has a history of tending to *like* flamboyantly and obviously gay performers, assuming they actually have talent. Piers absolutely loves Daniel Joseph Baker, and IMHO, he comes off as far more sterotypically "gay" than Steven Retchless (the pole dancer).

Retchless is simply doing something most typically thought of as being done by women, and Piers "doesn't see the point" of watching a man do that. His attitude seems more chauvinistic than homophobic.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> I doubt if Piers could attain the size of Texas, by his attitude it seems he may be compensating for a certain part of his anatomy being _smaller_ than average, actually.
> 
> That being said, I'm not sure that homophobia is his problem with the male pole dancer. He has a history of tending to *like* flamboyantly and obviously gay performers, assuming they actually have talent. Piers absolutely loves Daniel Joseph Baker, and IMHO, he comes off as far more sterotypically "gay" than Steven Retchless (the pole dancer).
> 
> Retchless is simply doing something most typically thought of as being done by women, and Piers "doesn't see the point" of watching a man do that. His attitude seems more chauvinistic than homophobic.


Wasn't he a fan of Prince Poppycock as well? How did he vote concerning the female pole dancer that was competing against whats-his-name? I don't think he's necessarily homophobic, just an ass.

Personally I can't stand watching men pole dance. For that matter, I'm not impressed with women pole dancing unless they're nude. At that point it isn't the dancing that I'm watching.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I was mostly happy with the results tonight. Though I think the magician had much more potential than the motorcycle act. But at least they didn't vote through a bunch of singers again. Also, I like Geechy Guy. I'm with Howie, I think he's funny and he's got good jokes. Especially his knock on Piers' criticism. Something like "I'm not sure what you do for a living but I'll take the word of the professional comedian" BURN!!!!

I was so happy when they brought 3 singers on stage for elimination. The only thing that worried me was that it was going to be a swerve like they've done before and all 3 make it through.

According to the AGT Season 6 page on Wikipedia there have been only 2 singers win the audience vote so far. With only a handful of "pop" singers left to perform, I have hopes that a American Idol wannabe singer won't win this year.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> According to the AGT Season 6 page on Wikipedia there have been only 2 singers win the audience vote so far. With only a handful of "pop" singers left to perform, I have hopes that a American Idol wannabe singer won't win this year.


All it takes is one. With one of the singers being an 11 year old girl, I wonder if we'll see a repeat of season 1, where another 11 year old girl won and then promptly disappeared off the face of the Earth a year later.

Actually none of the singer winners appear to have done all that well. The only one doing well is Jackie Evancho and she didn't even win.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Piers not in any way basing his vote on gay or not. Now Ms. Osborne? Has she there ever been a (supposed - I hate even making the assumption) gay act where she did not swoon over the performer? 

I cannot imagine a pole dance got through. Yeah he seems good at it, but a Vegas pole dancing show? Maybe off the strip there is more stripping.....  Would you pay good money to see him headline a show with his act?


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

daveak said:


> Piers not in any way basing his vote on gay or not. Now Ms. Osborne? Has she there ever been a (supposed - I hate even making the assumption) gay act where she did not swoon over the performer?


Had to be said.

The perfect act for her would be a flamboyant animal trainer. She would pee herself every performance.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Odds Bodkins said:


> I am so relieved Dani got the boot. Quite possibly one of the worst finalists in the history of the show once he/she decided to get away from the Bieber angle.


Ditto. And that attitude was just oozing out. I think she just wanted to flip the bird to the whole show. These 16 year olds who think they have the whole world figured out and how they got screwed bore me. Symptomatic for the current two generations.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Piers may not be out of the woods yet; there might be a "wild card round" where Howie and Sharon can bring Those Funny Little People back.


NBC announced that the finale is on Wednesday 9/14, so, assuming the schedule is the same as it was last year, there will be a Wild Card Round:
7/26-27 - Quarter-Final #3
8/2-3 - Quarter-Final #4
8/9-10 - YouTube's Got Talent
8/16-17 - Wild Card
8/23-34 - Semi-Final #1 (12 acts)
8/30-31 - Semi-Final #2
9/6-7 - Final 10 Acts
9/13-14 - Final 4 Acts

Still no word on whether or not there will be a tour, or any details about the Vegas show that is part of the prize (I'm guessing that instead of a nationwide tour, they're going back to what they did in (IIRC) 2009, when the AGT Vegas show ran for a couple of months).


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> Ditto. And that attitude was just oozing out. I think she just wanted to flip the bird to the whole show. These 16 year olds who think they have the whole world figured out and how they got screwed bore me. Symptomatic for the current two generations.


Except she's in her 20s.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> the only 2 acts worth watching were the magician and the pole dancer


Record & FF.. that's what's great about having a DVR.. (or a VCR before that)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I like how the 5 year old blurted out that the Producers made them sing the Jackson 5 song. Makes sense since there's no way those kids would ever know that song. Shows you how jury-rigged the show is. Also that Poplyfe girl had one hell of a make-over. I wonder if that was the Producers' idea as well.

Considering the acts are now starting to get background dancers and the like, I originally thought that maybe the acts got some money from the show to hire extras. Now I'm wondering if the producers are just adding them to acts.

Interesting that most acts left are not singers. I bet a singer still wins though.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I really can't stand the tiny child (under age 10) acts. They are cute to videotape for family at home or at school, but they are not Vegas acts. Get real! The 12-yr. old girl singer is just not ready -- yet. She needs a few more years and she'll have a career.
The Purrfect Angels are sexy, but are not headliner Vegas material.
The bellyFlop high-dive guy and the yo-yo teen are also not headliner quality.
I liked the sexy opera singer and the PopLyfe band and the magician.
And the Dreaded Sinatra singer was outstanding!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I didn't find the magician all that interesting. In fact I thought he wasn't that good. All he did was fall behind the "tar" vat, then walk over and jump in the tank. The whole part with the people carrying a dummy over to the canon seemed silly. I doubt he'll be going through.

I don't think there's 4 acts from the latest show that deserve to go through, not compared to some of the earlier ones that got booted. In fact the only one that really wowed me was Professor Splash and I don't think he'd really make a good solo act.

On a side note, I happen to see the fine print that says the million dollars is paid out over 40 years, that's $25,000 a year before taxes, which is better than nothing, but not something you could really live on (especially considering inflation over 40 years). There is a lump sum equivalent option which I'd assume would be around $500,000 or less pre-tax. That's assuming one person. Groups would have to divide the winnings.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

morac said:


> I like how the 5 year old blurted out that the Producers made them sing the Jackson 5 song.
> ...I wonder if that was the Producers' idea as well.


The "producers" influence and pressure has been at issue since the beginning - and in my opinion - a lot of acts suffer for it.
I think one contestant made some public statement about having to fight them off. 
Because of the 'vegas-act' concept they add dancers and tricks and all sorts of bells and whistles that more often than not detract from the act than add to it.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> The "producers" influence and pressure has been at issue since the beginning - and in my opinion - a lot of acts suffer for it.
> I think one contestant made some public statement about having to fight them off.
> Because of the 'vegas-act' concept they add dancers and tricks and all sorts of bells and whistles that more often than not detract from the act than add to it.


If I recall didn't Pierce (sp) comment that one act really messed up by letting the "lady who helped choreograph your act tonight chose how you look/act"

Something along those lines...it's that blond lady they always show behind the scenes telling each act what's best for them.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

morac said:


> On a side note, I happen to see the fine print that says the million dollars is paid out over 40 years, that's $25,000 a year before taxes, which is better than nothing, but not something you could really live on (especially considering inflation over 40 years). There is a lump sum equivalent option which I'd assume would be around $500,000 or less pre-tax. That's assuming one person. Groups would have to divide the winnings.


I noticed that last year. Imagine the acts that have lots of people like the Siluette dancer group. They would get a couple hundred bucks after tax a year? They could upgrade a video card once a year.

Really ****** to have the show promote the Million Dollars and realize the producers aren't even offering up half that.

With all the money this show takes in, they should be able to do a lot better then a 40 year annuity.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

getreal said:


> I really can't stand the tiny child (under age 10) acts. They are cute to videotape for family at home or at school, but they are not Vegas acts. Get real!


YES! I agree, whole heartedly. Every time I see one of those acts I feel like I'm at someone's house and they're making me watch some nauseatingly sappy home video of their little kids. :down:



getreal said:


> The 12-yr. old girl singer is just not ready -- yet. She needs a few more years and she'll have a career.


Agree.



getreal said:


> The Purrfect Angels are sexy, but are not headliner Vegas material.


Totally agree with Howie on this one: Best visit to Hooters I've ever had. That's exactly what they remind me of: Hooters girls that can dance and do acrobatic moves.



getreal said:


> I liked the sexy opera singer and the PopLyfe band and the magician.
> And the Dreaded Sinatra singer was outstanding!


Agree on all of those. Either the Dreaded Sinatra guy or the sexy opera singer has a very good shot at winning. And while I'd like to see _one season_ go to something other than a singer, it would be OK by me for either one of those acts to be the winner.

Speaking of the opera singer, I agree with Howie again: She makes opera _ accessible_ to the masses. A lot of people who _don't_ like opera would probably enjoy her act last night. She's got awesome looks, excellent stage presence, exactly the correct sense of drama and mood, good attitude, she's a fantastic singer and she's both beautiful and hawt. She's an opera singer who's a pleasure to watch and listen to.

An old adage might have to be revised if she makes it big in opera: "It ain't over 'till the hottie with the long blond dreads sings."


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Magister said:


> I noticed that last year. Imagine the acts that have lots of people like the Siluette dancer group. They would get a couple hundred bucks after tax a year? They could upgrade a video card once a year.
> 
> Really ****** to have the show promote the Million Dollars and realize the producers aren't even offering up half that.
> 
> With all the money this show takes in, they should be able to do a lot better then a 40 year annuity.


After a little googleing, looks like the one time payment is 450k pre-tax.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> That's exactly what they remind me of: Hooters girls that can dance and do acrobatic moves.


They remind me of the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> They remind me of the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders.


Or the Pussycat Dolls and they already exist.

I think at this point the winner will be Anna Graceman or Silhouettes.

There is some other really good acts like the Russian Bar but there are acts like that right now performing in the Big Apple Circus and for crowds at basketball games.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Or the Pussycat Dolls and they already exist.
> 
> I think at this point the winner will be Anna Graceman Jackie Evancho or Silhouettes Defying Gravity.


That would have been my guess last year and both acts came up short to Micheal Grimm, a nice but vanilla male singer.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mwhip said:


> I think at this point the winner will be Anna Graceman or Silhouettes.


"At this point" - key words. Remember that "at this point" last year, Jackie Evancho had not appeared yet.

As for the "million dollars over 40 years (or the lump sum annuity)," this has been the rule since season 1 - in fact, it appeared in the closing credits in season 1, episode 1. I think Last Comic Standing has a similar misleading prize, where it turns out that a large chunk of it is the value of a contract which, for all I know, can be terminated early for a lesser value.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Argh! I knew Piers was going to go with Professor Splash. I can't see him having any chance of winning. The magician at least had a shot I think. At least they didn't have a possibility of picking the kids.

The other choices I was fine with.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Argh! I knew Piers was going to go with Professor Splash. I can't see him having any chance of winning. The magician at least had a shot I think. At least they didn't have a possibility of picking the kids.
> 
> The other choices I was fine with.


Yup ... well, Prof. Splash can at least show off some Flash when he adds fire before getting the boot. He's definitely not going to be the big winner.

I love Stevie Nicks, but I hadn't realized how monotone her singing is. I'll have to listen to "Rumours" again to see if she was always that way.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

When they had the first three groups on stage, I said to myself "I can't see any of them going through." Glad I was right.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

markz said:


> When they had the first three groups on stage, I said to myself "I can't see any of them going through." Glad I was right.


The jump rope group was the only one that had a remote shot.

When the second round came out I said to myself they will both go through. I couldn't see the musical group or the Sinatra guy not making the cut.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

markz said:


> When they had the first three groups on stage, I said to myself "I can't see any of them going through." Glad I was right.





loubob57 said:


> When the second round came out I said to myself they will both go through. I couldn't see the musical group or the Sinatra guy not making the cut.


I for one wish they would stop doing this.

You would think Piers and Sharon would have caught on that both of them were going through, as they have been through this before (with Neal Boyd and Queen Emily, IIRC).

Meanwhile, I'll probably never be able to look at another "young kid group" again without seeing an image of one of the three rappers "celebrating" when Nick announced their name, only for the other two to tell him that they had just been eliminated (pending any Wild Card, of course, but I think they can find four better acts from the other 31 non-advancers)...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> They remind me of the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders.


They did mention that they were all former NFL/NBA cheerleaders, so that makes sense.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> Meanwhile, I'll probably never be able to look at another "young kid group" again without seeing an image of one of the three rappers "celebrating" when Nick announced their name, only for the other two to tell him that they had just been eliminated (pending any Wild Card, of course, but I think they can find four better acts from the other 31 non-advancers)...


I don't even know how they made it this far. Maybe it was just me, but I couldn't understand a word they said when they were 'wapping'.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I don't even know how they made it this far. Maybe it was just me, but I couldn't understand a word they said when they were 'wapping'.


Don't feel bad..we couldn't understand them either...a very annoying/bad act, no matter how "cute" some thought they were.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

getreal said:


> I love Stevie Nicks, but I hadn't realized how monotone her singing is. I'll have to listen to "Rumours" again to see if she was always that way.


It's gotten worse over the years. I had a LaserDisk from of a Stevie Nicks concert in 1984 when her range was starting to go - much of her earlier catalog had some high notes but in the concert she relied on backup singers for the high notes while she'd sing a lower harmony note. This week she sounded like she has about half an octave left.

On another note - looks like Waddy Wachtel is playing guitar on her tour - he was everywhere in the 80s.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> On another note - looks like Waddy Wachtel is playing guitar on her tour - he was everywhere in the 80s.


Waddy Wachtel has played with Stevie Nicks a lot. He was lead guitar on most of her solo albums, including Bella Donna (her solo debut and her best selling).

 :down: :down: :down: to the judges putting Prof. Splash through over the magician.

What he does is impressive, but it's a circus stunt, not a Vegas show. How do you make a 90 minute show out of a 10 second dive (no matter how impressive that dive may be)?

At least you can make an entertaining 90 minute magic show.

Stupid, stupid, stupid.

I also knew, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that both the Dreadlocked Frank Sinatra singer and the musical group were going through, especially since they'd already pulled the "none of them" stunt, I knew it had to be followed by a "both of them".


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

loubob57 said:


> Argh! I knew Piers was going to go with Professor Splash. I can't see him having any chance of winning. The magician at least had a shot I think. At least they didn't have a possibility of picking the kids.
> 
> The other choices I was fine with.


Just got to watching the shows this week and I agree 100% with this. I thought I may be a bit biased as I am a huge fan of magic and magicians. I didn't think the magician's performance was all that great this time like the judges were raving, but I led that to the fact I knew already where it was headed for the most part so it did not have the same strong effect on me as it may have had on others.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> :down: :down: :down: to the judges putting Prof. Splash through over the magician.
> 
> What he does is impressive, but it's a circus stunt, not a Vegas show. How do you make a 90 minute show out of a 10 second dive (no matter how impressive that dive may be)?
> 
> ...





Einselen said:


> Just got to watching the shows this week and I agree 100% with this. I thought I may be a bit biased as I am a huge fan of magic and magicians. I didn't think the magician's performance was all that great this time like the judges were raving, but I led that to the fact I knew already where it was headed for the most part so it did not have the same strong effect on me as it may have had on others.


Agreed! Unfortunately, I think this was another instance of the producers deciding neither of them were going to have a chance of winning the whole thing anyway, so having Prof Splash would make for a better 'variety' show for them in the next week or so - a slightly more unique act.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

*Discussion starts for 08/02/11 episode*

The producers did a very poor job of breaking the acts in to four different but equal episodes. Just like week 2, the week 4 did not have 4 acts that I think are worthy of moving forward (especially considering the acts that have gone home already.)

Who can not feel sorry for the Kenetic King? Talk about a big FAIL. After spending 36 hours setting up the stage, to have it fail that spectacularlly was just painful to watch. He seemed to take it in stride, but I think he will feel it later.

I was glad to see Piers not buzz the juggler after Sharon & Howie did. Sharon did not even give him a chance. Piers usually gives acts at least 30 seconds before deciding they were boring.

The only really good acts I saw last night were the iLuminate and the BMX riders. Of those two, I think only iLuminate is assured of a spot in the Semi-Finals. But, regardless of what Piers says, I still don't see them winning. They are this year's Defying Gravity. They will go to the finals and end up losing to a generic singer who will never be heard from again.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

+1

that was another big bag of suck.

and given the earlier discussion about the producers influence i was left to wonder if the stunt riders thought of the whole mad hatter tea party idea or if it was forced upon them.

first magician act i've ever seen where even I could figure out how he did it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> +1
> 
> that was another big bag of suck.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed the BMX act, but there's no way that those guys could have come up with a Cirque de Soleil-esque theme with music and painted backdrops and painted characters in costumes. It looked great, but those guys are not that "artistic". They spend all of their time thinking about - and riding - bikes! I doubt that they even have girlfriends. Like the juggler, who admitted as much.

And it always bugs me when a magician with not much flair gets all the credit when he relies on the cooperation of so many others who actually make the tricks work. It would be like having a fantastic dance troupe win the applause, and then they leave the stage while the choreographer takes centre stage to receive all of the credit. They are both team efforts.

I also never understood "Kinetic King" as a potential headlining Vegas act. It was a neat gimmick during the trials and it should have been left there. Same goes for the tiny Chipmunk girls -- just like the "widdle wappuh boyz". Or the fat party dancer. WTH??

The judges keep saying how the talent this year keeps getting better. I'm forgetting which acts they are referring to.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

getreal said:


> I also never understood "Kinetic King" as a potential headlining Vegas act. It was a neat gimmick during the trials and it should have been left there. Same goes for the tiny Chipmunk girls -- just like the "widdle wappuh boyz". Or the fat party dancer. WTH??


You're taking the "potential Vegas act" thing too seriously. The vast majority of viewers will never see any of these acts live, and don't care which ones can carry a 90-minute show (and, besides Terry Fator, none of the winners have).

Howie got it right about the "chipmunk girls" (and didn't Sharon agree?); they have a niche audience (and I wouldn't be surprised if both Nickelodeon and Disney are fighting over which of them will have the girls starring in their own sitcom). I understand Piers's point, but he's looking at it from a broad-spectrum audience point of view.

Kinetic King has one problem; he can't headline, much less carry, a show, as it takes far too long to set up his routines (and that's even assuming that they're going to work  ); he would always have to be the first act, which is usually the last place a performer wants to be.

As for the fat party dancer, I have no clue why he's still around either. Of course, this is being posted before the 8/3 results are announced...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Felt really bad for the lady impressionist. She did all her best bits during her one audition and didn't have anything left to follow up with. She would have been better off sticking to the voices she can nail. Maybe have Barbara Walters interviewing Kathy Griffin and Miley Cyrus or something like that. It's too bad, because if she could have followed up as strong as she did in the audition I thought she had a shot at winning it all. There's the big flaw with sending someone through with only one audition. 

The Kinetic King... Poor guy, but I at least he's getting his 15 and seems to be having fun. My theory is that the hot lights and time caused the sticks to warp and lose their "spring". They simply molded to the new shape and stayed that way.

I think the big party dancer guy should buy some DJ gear and start DJ'ing dance gigs and parties. He'd make a better living than he is now being a clerk and I think a lot of people would hire him. He's a nut.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

There is absolutely no consistency in the judging from week to week or act to act. 

As we have discussed previously, singers just have to sing a different song every week, while all the other variety acts have to go bigger each week or go home. But then when Sam B does his dance, Sharon and Howie tell him not to change a thing. They absolutely love what he does even though it never changes week to week.

I thought the juggler was right in doing what he did. If you show a different aspect of your skill set each week, it shows better what all you can do in a 90 minute show. But much like the magician who changed up a couple of years ago and did a small close-up trick in a later round, and the knife-throwing couple that did the horse act this year, the judges don't want to see what all you can do. They want you to do the same thing but bigger.

And Piers will buzz any act that drops or messes up, unless they wreck a bike, and then he just raves about how that just shows how difficult it is.

And I didn't agree with Sharon about the one singer singing a song that no one knew. I definitely recognized the song, although I don't know the title or artist. And everyone at work that watches the show also recognized it. That just goes along with them telling Dani not to sing her original songs. They want to hear popular songs.

I am really getting fed-up with the inconsistencies.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Team iLuminate is excellent. I would not mind seeing them win, but of course, as others have said, it will go to a forgettable singer...

The female impressionist is really good, I think, but no way she'll win AGT, nor is she a Vegas act. However, IMHO, she'd make an excellent Saturday Night Live cast member. I base that not only on her performance on AGT, but on her Youtube channel.

Watch some of her videos. They show that not only is she an excellent impressionist, she's a damn good sketch writer and sketch comedian as well. Perfect for SNL. I wonder if Lorne Michaels is watching AGT?

The rest of the show ranged from "blah" to "meh" for me. Even the BMX guys didn't impress me that much.

I feel bad for The Kinetic King. Something in the environment (humidity, lack of humidity, hot stage lights...) warped his tongue depressors so they wouldn't "snap". He's not a Vegas show anyway but what a bummer for him...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

bareyb said:


> Felt really bad for the lady impressionist. She did all her best bits during her one audition and didn't have anything left to follow up with.


I think she is one talented lady but agree with you - some of her impressions are so dead on they are scary - particularly Kathy Griffin's. Last night's choices weren't the best but of the ones she did her Britney was pretty good.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I think she is one talented lady but agree with you - some of her impressions are so dead on they are scary - particularly Kathy Griffin's. Last night's choices weren't the best but of the ones she did her Britney was pretty good.


I did notice the crowd perk up when she did Britney. I guess I don't really know what she sounds like because it wasn't ringing any bells for me. I didn't get the Drew Barrymore one either. I thought her Kathy Griffin and Miley Cyrus were absolutely dead on. It sounds like she has other talents as well besides just impressions. Maybe she should have incorporated some of that into her act last night? As it is, I don't know if she's going to get through. Depends on how much America remembers her original audition. I originally had her pegged as a finalist.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

@fishman. I like Team iLuminate too. I actually thought they were much better last night than they were in their Auditions.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I am posting this before watching the results show. So with that in mind...

Oh man. How brutal was it watching Kinetic King? I was looking forward to see what he had planned. But, baby cheeses, what a colossal failure. I almost hope he gets voted through as a sort of second chance. But I have to ask; How would he do a show in Vegas if he needed 36 hours to set up every show? 

The BMX act was pretty good. Even with the one guy not able to land the flip there at the end.

Frank Miles was pretty interesting with the crossbow stunt even if he did miss the donut. 

Team iLuminate was really cool. Them + Fighting Gravity could be a great Vegas Show!
I am so done with all of the plain vanilla singers. Go to American Idol and leave this show to the unique/classical singers, groups and bands.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Howie picked the comedian? Nooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

AGT the results show can be watched in less than 4 minutes. thank you tiVo.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Howie picked the comedian? Nooooooooooooooo.


I figured he would and I hated to see it. I thought the juggler had much more of an upside. That piano playing juggling was AMAZING.. I dont know what Howie and Sharon were watching.

Hopefully the juggler gets to come back. He sure does seem to have enough stuff in his bag of tricks that he could do a Vegas show.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> I figured he would and I hated to see it. I thought the juggler had much more of an upside. That piano playing juggling was AMAZING.. I dont know what Howie and Sharon were watching.
> 
> Hopefully the juggler gets to come back. He sure does seem to have enough stuff in his bag of tricks that he could do a Vegas show.


You do understand that the balls weren't determining the notes being played right? He could have hit the same key 10 times in a row and it would cycle thru the notes for the preprogrammed song.

His act was 'neat' but clumsy. I have seen that style act enough that it wasn't impressive, and the dancers were a distraction.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Magister said:


> You do understand that the balls weren't determining the notes being played right? He could have hit the same key 10 times in a row and it would cycle thru the notes for the preprogrammed song.
> 
> His act was 'neat' but clumsy. I have seen that style act enough that it wasn't impressive, and the dancers were a distraction.


This.

It was obvious that the notes were pre-programmed, each successive note was triggered by a ball hitting the keyboard _anywhere_. So, basically all he was doing was "bounce juggling" (don't know if that's a real expression, just made it up) the balls against a surface. He added "pizzazz" to his act with the dancers and music, but strip that away, and it's basic juggling. However, I'll concede that a lot of Vegas shows are something "basic" with added "pizzazz".

Howie made reference to a guy (who they rejected) who played a toy xylophone by blowing a ping-pong ball upward out of his mouth against it. That guy was actually _playing notes._ He got rejected.

I think the decision to send the comedian through was the correct one. While I don't see her as the ultimate winner, she's the best comedian this season, and as I've said before, she would make a good SNL cast member.

Ultimately, I'd like to see Team iLuminate be the first non-singer act to win AGT.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> baby cheeses


I think "baby cheeses" is my new favorite catch-phrase.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I think "baby cheeses" is my new favorite catch-phrase.


Ranks right up the with "Visualize Whirlled Peas"


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> I figured he would and I hated to see it. I thought the juggler had much more of an upside. That piano playing juggling was AMAZING.. I dont know what Howie and Sharon were watching.
> 
> Hopefully the juggler gets to come back. He sure does seem to have enough stuff in his bag of tricks that he could do a Vegas show.


Agreed. How can they rip him for not going bigger and then push her through when her performance took a step back?

I knew it though as soon as the last 3 came out. I paused the DVR and told my wife "Kinetic guy is done here and it will come down to the other 2 and Sharon and Howie will push the lady through".


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> This.
> 
> It was obvious that the notes were pre-programmed, each successive note was triggered by a ball hitting the keyboard _anywhere_. So, basically all he was doing was "bounce juggling" (don't know if that's a real expression, just made it up) the balls against a surface. He added "pizzazz" to his act with the dancers and music, but strip that away, and it's basic juggling. However, I'll concede that a lot of Vegas shows are something "basic" with added "pizzazz".
> 
> ...


Terry Factor.

How about Team iLuminate as the first group act to win.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Terry Factor.
> 
> How about Team iLuminate as the first group act to win.


As we've discussed numerous times, Terry Fator was a ventriloquist who mostly sang.

Admittedly it was impressive how he could sing well in character voices, and without moving his lips, but singing is still a major component of his act.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Magister said:


> You do understand that the balls weren't determining the notes being played right? He could have hit the same key 10 times in a row and it would cycle thru the notes for the preprogrammed song.


 As much as I study "magic" and like figuring out tricks, I must admit to suspending disbelief whenever I've seen those bouncing-balls-against-a-keyboard acts and assumed that they were hitting each note. D'Oh! Now that you've revealed/spoiled the secret, it is so obvious that the balls didn't really go up and down the keyboard to hit the actual notes!



Fish Man said:


> As we've discussed numerous times, Terry Fator was a ventriloquist who mostly sang.
> 
> Admittedly it was impressive how he could sing well in character voices, and without moving his lips, but singing is still a major component of his act.


That could be just lip-synching -- without the lip-synching technicality aspect. 

I really liked Melissa Villasenor (the comedienne impressionist) and am glad she made it through. She will have a show-biz career as a result of her exposure on AGT, and that was all that she really needed.

One thing Melissa needs to work on, though, is her improv. She had a great opportunity to show off her wit when Nick was asking her questions, but she handled it like a shy/overwhelmed pageant queen instead of a comedian. But she is just at the very beginning of her comedy career, so I can overlook that. Good on her! :up:


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

iLuminate was amazing. If they don't win I am sure they will still have a Vegas show. I would pay $50 easily to see them and/or Fighting Gravity in a full length show.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> I think "baby cheeses" is my new favorite catch-phrase.


:up::up::up:
Same here!


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Team iLuminate was really cool. Them + Fighting Gravity could be a great Vegas Show!


They are same act. They just have a different way of doing the lights. Fighting Gravity uses fluorescent materials and light up the front of the stage with UV lights. They have to have a lot of blocking material and rigging to do what they do. Team iLuminate uses ElectroLuminescent wire and computer controls. They just need a dark stage.

But the acts are about as identical as you can have 2 acts be with different creators/choreographers. No need to put them both into a show together.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Remind me to record and FF next week... (could I have those 2 hours back?)


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Those Youtube auditions sucked. Barely 4 acts that I would pick. But you can bet your butt that the singer will go through.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I thought Piers was going to buzz everybody.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Those Youtube auditions sucked. Barely 4 acts that I would pick. But you can bet your butt that the singer will go through.


+1

I was really hoping someone or thing spectacular was going to show up. Didn't happen.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

What was Brett Daniels doing there? It's especially ironic that it's on NBC, since he was on at least two of NBC's "World's Greatest Magic" specials in the 1990s. Then again, if The Pendragons could be on AGT (in an audition round a few years ago), why not?

It's just that, it's not that much of a stretch between Daniels appearing and something like:
"Your name is?"
"Lance Burton"
"And your talent is?"
"I'm a magician"
*BUZZ*
"Piers, why did you buzz Lance?"
"I think dove magic is just too old-fashioned"


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

I was reasonably impressed by 3 of the YouTube acts:

*Gymkana, West Springfield Dance Team*, and as much as I hate to admit it, the singer, *Kevin Colis*.

A few words about West Springfield Dance Team: Every high school has a girls dance team, and every high school's girls dance team is the same old stuff, and is boring.

What "West Springfield" did was take the same skill set that any good high school dance team has, and did something *interesting to watch* with it!

My son's high school marching band (of which my son, a sr. this year, is a member) is widely known and praised around this part of the country for the same reason: they take something that's usually ho-hum and boring and make it captivating and interesting. In fact, their style is much like this dance team, in that it's dark, creepy, goth, even suspenseful. If they don't take "Grand Champion" in the competitions they participate in (and they very often *do*), they're *always, always* the _crowd favorite_ because they're interesting and captivating to watch.

West Springfield Dance Team had the same "captivating" quality.

As for the last act, "Powerhouse show choir". I'm 100% with Howie. I would have buzzed them too. They were nothing but a high school Glee Club. A "dime-a-dozen" glee club at that. They were off key through most of their song, their off key harmonies were positively grating, and their sickly-sweet-cutesy presentation made me throw up in my mouth a little. YUCK!!

And, since I mentioned marching bands, a lot of the bands that compete in the shows that my son's school compete's in are similarly gag-worthy cutesy-sweet, in their attempt to be interesting. That's not my cup of tea at all. My son's school's performances are dark and dramatic: the antithesis of "sweet" (again, like West Springfield Dance Team was).

The singer, Kevin Colis, just flat out had a great voice and good presentation. While I'd like to see an act other than a singer take the grand prize this year, I must admit, he was good.

Gymkana was really awesome. Very skillful and captivating to watch.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Powerhouse hosed themselves with that girl that came out to solo. She was awful. The act went from tolerable to the toilet in about 3 seconds.

She's probably a good singer, just didnt do well under the pressure.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> As for the last act, "Powerhouse show choir". I'm 100% with Howie. I would have buzzed them too. They were nothing but a high school Glee Club. A "dime-a-dozen" glee club at that. They were off key through most of their song, their off key harmonies were positively grating, and their sickly-sweet-cutesy presentation made me throw up in my mouth a little. YUCK!!


+1

I just didn't think their singing was very good. I guess it was because it was off key.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

one of the members of the West Springfield Dance Team lives in my complex, they had flyers all over the neighborhood to go to youtube and vote for them.. would be nice to see them make it


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> What was Brett Daniels doing there? It's especially ironic that it's on NBC, since he was on at least two of NBC's "World's Greatest Magic" specials in the 1990s. Then again, if The Pendragons could be on AGT (in an audition round a few years ago), why not?
> 
> It's just that, it's not that much of a stretch between Daniels appearing and something like:
> "Your name is?"
> ...


lol

what if it was tiger based magic?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Tay Zonday? Chocolate Rain played out its 15 minutes back in 2007! The only thing lamer than letting him sing the whole song was cutting him off 30 seconds into it!

Keenan Cahill? Lip syncing? ZZZZzzzzzz..... He looks like a white Gary Coleman with Andre the Giant's hands.

The OK Go performance was interesting at least. A very unusual perspective.

The hand dancers.. I'm not sure what to think. But at least I fastforward past them.

*THE VOTING RESULTS AHEAD....*



Spoiler



*Gymkana* - Good choice definitely better than the backup cast of Glee.
*Matt Wilhelm* - Another good one. I know we already have iLuminate this year and Fighting Gravity last year. But this guy did something different by adding very difficult BNX tricks. Definitely better than the clogging group and Aeon. 
*Kevin Colis* - who didn't see that one coming? Another singer that couldn't get on American Idol. I would have liked to see the magician go through.
*Beth Ann* Very good choice. West Springfield Dance Group was no better than most of the other group acts. They just had different costumes. But Sharon puts them through as a wildcard act. Whoop de frickin' do.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> what if it was tiger based magic?


That would be awesome, because we know that tigers can make Vegas magicians vanish! Now you see him ... GULP ... now you don't! Tastes GRRRRRRREAT!!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Tay Zonday didn't turn his head, so I heard him breathe.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Spoiler



Those are some of the best acts they can bring back????

Kinetic King (ok, nice to see him get a second chance, *maybe*, but at best it's interesting and kind of cool and at worst - well we've seen that - spectacular FAIL, and it's a given this guy's act has zero potential for a Vegas show)

Avery and the Calico Cats - more like Alvin and the Strangling Cats! Must have been a Sharon pick.

And Those Assinine Little People??? I would have thought that this deep in the competition the Howie doing crap just to get at Piers had long ago played itself out, but I guess not.



I can see I'll be making generous use of the FF button next week!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, I thought last night's results were _exactly_ correct. Including, maybe even _especially_ Sharon's bringing back West Springfield as a wildcard. I really do want to see them at least one more time.

I'm also very gratified to see that the US public isn't as tone deaf as Piers and Sharon appear to be, in that they didn't fall for the sickly-sappy-sweet, but gratingly off key "Powerhouse Show Choir". I was floored when Sharon and Piers sang their praises. They were lots of empty motion and glitter on the stage, they sucked. I'm glad the people voting could see that.

Spoiler below contains a couple of comments on next week's wildcard picks, from last night's "preview":



Spoiler



Meh, on most of them.

I understand why they're bringing back The Kinetic King. I think they realize that conditions in the theater (humidity, or something) screwed him over in his previous performance. He'll never be the ultimate winner, but he deserves a re-try on what he was going to do last time.

"Those Funny Little People". No question in my mind: They are being brought back by Howie to tweak Piers. No other possible reason they could be coming back. It's annoying that they are wasting a space in the wildcards, that could be taken by an act with actual potential, just to tweak Piers, jerk that he may be.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Still no word on whether or not there will be a tour, or any details about the Vegas show that is part of the prize (I'm guessing that instead of a nationwide tour, they're going back to what they did in (IIRC) 2009, when the AGT Vegas show ran for a couple of months).


Apparently, they're going back to the "few weeks in Vegas" show format instead of the tour. No details yet on how long Caesar's plans to have the show run, although I did notice that there is a Rod Stewart concert scheduled for the same theater on November 3.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I can see why most of these acts didn't get by their first quarterfinal appearence. That was another poor night. Hopefully next week we can get back to really exciting acts.

It is getting rediculous that Howie is more interested in tweaking Piers than finding real talent. Neither the Those Funny Little People or J. Chris Newberg deserved to be there. They were only brought back to annoy Piers. There had to be two much better acts than that.

Glad to see Kenitic King's act actually work this time, but it was somewhat boring. It felt much slower than his audition act. 

Neither magican wow'd me. Both used very common trick. I would only give the edge to Landon Swank because he (a) actually performed for the full 90 seconds versus Seth Grabel who rolled around in a Hulu Hoop for half his actu and (b) I thought his presentation was MUCH better.

My picks to go through would be Yellow Design Stunt Team, West Springfield Dance Team, and Summerwind Skippers. For the forth act, probably have to give it to Landon Swank.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I liked the West Springfield Dance Team. I don't get the "every performance has to be better than the last one" from Howie. These acts try to wow the judges in the first rounds. For most of them there isn't much room to improve 2 or 3 times.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> I liked the West Springfield Dance Team. I don't get the "every performance has to be better than the last one" from Howie. These acts try to wow the judges in the first rounds. For most of them there isn't much room to improve 2 or 3 times.


Especially since Howie doesn't like contestants to take off their shirts.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Glad to see Kenitic King's act actually work this time, but it was somewhat boring. It felt much slower than his audition act.


I thought it was kind of dull as well, basically a version of dominoes, which isn't really a talent. Though when you think that he has to time things so the triggered events don't happen all at once, it becomes more impressive. He won't be back though.

I really don't understand the point of the wildcard show anyway. After all there's a reason the acts didn't make it through the first time. I agree that Howie's choices were a waste, but then I don't think any of the wildcard acts will make it to the finals.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> I liked the West Springfield Dance Team. I don't get the "every performance has to be better than the last one" from Howie. These acts try to wow the judges in the first rounds. For most of them there isn't much room to improve 2 or 3 times.


I think the dance teams on AGT are somewhat like the singers on AGT. There's already a show that showcases better dance teams just as there is one that showcases better singers. While not as popular like American Idol for the singers, America's Best Dance Crew on MTV features much better hip hop choreographed dance teams. I guess West Springfield's size would keep them off ABDC though.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Neither magican wow'd me. Both used very common trick. I would only give the edge to Landon Swank because he (a) actually performed for the full 90 seconds versus Seth Grabel who rolled around in a Hulu Hoop for half his actu and (b) I thought his presentation was MUCH better.


And his wife/assistant is extremely hawt! 

My take on the show as a whole:

I agree that Howie's bringing back the "Little People" was 100% to tweak Piers. That's inappropriate, there were plenty more talented acts than that that he could have picked. That was a waste of time.

I give Howie a pass on the comedian. He's partial to comedians, the one he brought back is reasonably good, I can give him the benefit of the doubt that he didn't do it _only_ to tweak Piers. (Even Piers had to concede that the routine was funny.) I don't think he's going to be one of the four going through, but it wasn't a totally inappropriate wild card, like "little people" was.

Piers is mean spirited with the buzzer. He buzzed the chipmonkish little girls, and then had fairly complimentary things to say about them. While I don't think they'll be going farther either, they didn't screw up in any way that should have won them a buzz.

I like West Springfield Dance Team. The fact that they're high school kids and had less than one very sleep deprived week to come up with a totally new routine, and that routine was at least comparable to the one they auditioned with, which they surely had much more time to polish, is impressive enough.

Both magicians did very old unoriginal tricks, IMHO. Landon Swank had a better presentation, however. The other guy's 90 seconds were taken up mostly with filler.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

morac said:


> I really don't understand the point of the wildcard show anyway.


It's mainly so if you have five really good acts in one quarter-final and three in another, you're not punishing one of the good acts just because of who they competed against that week.

Also, in one of the earlier seasons, someone who was cut but then brought back because of an injury ended up in the final five, so somebody must realize that some acts might slip through the cracks in the early auditions.

(Still nothing yet on the Caesar's Palace website about the Vegas show.)


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> It's mainly so if you have five really good acts in one quarter-final and three in another, you're not punishing one of the good acts just because of who they competed against that week.
> 
> Also, in one of the earlier seasons, someone who was cut but then brought back because of an injury ended up in the final five, so somebody must realize that some acts might slip through the cracks in the early auditions.
> 
> (Still nothing yet on the Caesar's Palace website about the Vegas show.)


I looked it up and all five of the act that were not the judge's picks in their show ended up as a Wild Card. I think that is fair, I am sure a few of those were actually the 4th vote getter in their respective week.

This year especially, it seemed some weeks were more heavily weighted than other. I think there are a few acts that could have gone through that didn't. I like that they give some of these another chance. It also gives the acts one more night in the spotlight.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I recorded the performance show and have only been able to watch the first couple of acts, so if the other 10 did something very very good, my prediction below will be wrong.

I actually liked the performance by Those Funny Little People. There is a bit of stick-it-to-Piers going on, but they do know how to entertain. Picking a TMBG song is going to help boost their vote totals so I wouldn't be shocked if they made it through.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MarkofT said:


> I actually liked the performance by Those Funny Little People.


I did too.

Overall I thought the wild cards acts were not so bad.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I also kinda like Those Funny Little People. They are definitely not the best act, but they're better than some that got put through before.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

How the hell did The Kinetic King make it through?


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Fleegle said:


> How the hell did The Kinetic King make it through?


Do not under estimate the 'nerd factor' and the people who will support it with their votes. 

My guilty enjoyment.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> (Still nothing yet on the Caesar's Palace website about the Vegas show.)


There is now - there are only three performances scheduled (Friday through Sunday, October 28-30, all 7:30 PM start times); tickets range from $43 to $100, or for $125, you also get a "meet & greet" (whether or not this includes Jerry Springer is not mentioned) and a "souvenir tour laminate".

I guess it's short because some of the acts might include kids (Silhouettes, for example) and they don't want to keep them out of their normal schools for too long.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

This show gets more boring as it goes along. Not many acts that I'm truly impressed with. Worst season so far IMO. If we didn't watch this as a family, I'd be out for sure.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Supfreak26 said:


> This show gets more boring as it goes along. Not many acts that I'm truly impressed with. Worst season so far IMO. If we didn't watch this as a family, I'd be out for sure.


Does anyone know what kind of ratings AGT gets?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Does anyone know what kind of ratings AGT gets?


Sample...not too bad.

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2011/08/tv-ratings-big-brother-americas-got-talent-lead-a-quiet-wednesday.html


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Alfer said:


> Sample...not too bad.
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2011/08/tv-ratings-big-brother-americas-got-talent-lead-a-quiet-wednesday.html


I had a feeling. I think a lot of us with kids tune in regularly. We rarely miss it here.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I had a feeling. I think a lot of us with kids tune in regularly. We rarely miss it here.


It's on at our house too..we DVR though..never watch live.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Alfer said:


> It's on at our house too..we DVR though..never watch live.


Oh for sure. We rarely watch anything live.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Illuminate was awesome. They should win. I also liked the ballerina and horror dance crew. The bike guy was good, but he fell and it was basically the same thing he did last time. The other dance team and opera singer were also.

Maybe it's just me, but many of the acts that the judges gushed over I though weren't that great. I thought Poplyfe was mediocre and I thought the comedian plain sucked. 

On a side note, looking at the online voting, they don't even verify that you enter a real email address. What's to prevent ballot stuffing? I could write a script that votes tens of thousands of times for a contestant I I so choose (unless they filter by ip address if someone votes too many times).


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

morac said:


> *Illuminate was awesome.* They should win. I also liked the ballerina and horror dance crew. The bike guy was good, but he fell and it was basically the same thing he did last time. The other dance team and opera singer were also.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but many of the acts that the judges gushed over I though weren't that great. I thought Poplyfe was mediocre and I thought the comedian plain sucked.
> 
> On a side note, looking at the online voting, they don't even verify that you enter a real email address. What's to prevent ballot stuffing? I could write a script that votes tens of thousands of times for a contestant I I so choose (unless they filter by ip address if someone votes too many times).


Agree with you about Iluminate. I would rank them:

Iluminate
West Springfield Dance Team
Zuma Zuma
Lys Agnes
Pop Lyfe


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

There were some really good performances tonight. My picks.

1) *PopLyfe *really surprised me with their version of "Come Together". I thought it was great for a bunch of kids because they didn't sound like kids. 
2) *iLiuminate* I saw a few glitches in the costumes but their concept and performance were really cool.
3) *Beth Ann Robinson* was, as far as I can tell, very graceful. I'm not a ballet fan but she was really good. 
4) *Lys Agnes* or *Matt Wilhelm* I wasn't that impressed with Lys's choice of songs and Matt did have a spill. But both are very good at what they do.

By the way, is it some kind of requirement that someone use an Ozzy Osbourne tune in their routine? Did Sharon write that into her contract or are people just trying to suck up to her?

Oh, Sandou Trio Russian Bar... WTF WERE YOU THINKING?!?! Normally I don't agree with Piers but he was dead on with his valuation. I get it that you want to show your other talents, but that ain't what got you to where you are.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Agree with you about Iluminate. I would rank them:
> 
> Iluminate
> West Springfield Dance Team
> ...


Yeah, I'd give those the best chance of making it through.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Oh, Sandou Trio Russian Bar... WTF WERE YOU THINKING?!?! Normally I don't agree with Piers but he was dead on with his valuation. I get it that you want to show your other talents, but that ain't what got you to where you are.


Whoever told her she can sings needs to be shot. If they would have done something with all three of them on those ribbons or something I could understand them wanting to show something else but that was just horrific.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Pretty good show. (8/23/11)

Like most everyone, I think Team iLimunate was my favorite.

West Springfield Dance Team is great, and I admit I'm making an allowance for the fact that they had to come up with three different routines in three weeks, and that they're kids. They did an awesome job, considering those factors.

Poplyfe was great. Very, very good interpretation of "Come Together". Also, _they're only kids!_ For people that young to take an iconic song and "make it their own" in a way that was interesting and enjoyable... There's hope for the future of popular music yet! 

I like Melissa Villasenor. She won't win, of course. But, I'll say it for the fifth time in this thread: She should get hired as a cast member on Saturday Night Live.

And, I also totally agree with Peirs on Sandou Trio Russian Bar. They "committed suicide". Playing the piano and singing... upside down? Really? (And any randomly picked member of my little country church's choir is a better singer than she is.) W.T.F!!??


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Team iLuminate. :up::up::up:

Melissa Villasenor. :up::up:

Poplyfe. :up:

The rest? Meh.

I have a soft spot for stand up artists such as Melissa. Tough job, especially in a shortened venue when you do not have real time to build a real rapport with the audience. iLuminate, wow. Love the tech process and originality - the 80's game style presentation really spoke to me . And Poplyfe, great cover and well done. Really made it their own in a great way.

Those HS dancers. Really?

And any act connected with a Piano, IMHO, last night was just not worth voting for. AT all.

Overall, good show. And though I only gave kudos to my favorite three, excepting the piano players, I would have willingly paid money to see this as a show - providing they gave more time to my favorite three.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

For once I agree with Piers. This was one of the better Seimi's I've seen in a long time. I really had to scratch my head about the Russian Bar Act. That was a really, really, bad idea. She sounded scared and her voice wavered when they turned her upside down... It was bad. Felt horrible for them. Hard to believe they can be that talented at one thing, and be so clueless about the other... 

I'm with all of you on Team Illuminate. They'll probably win. I enjoyed the Springfield Dance team and I'm glad they didn't listen to Sharon and "do something completely different". They stuck with what got them there and it worked. The Russian Bar Act could take a lesson. My personal favorite was the young Dancer. She was simply amazing. Whatever happens with the show, I have a feeling we'll all see her again. Wouldn't it be awesome if "So You Think You Can Dance" picked her up?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The HS dancers were good, but they would be more appropriate as background dancers to a real act IMO. 

I also really like Melissa Villasenor and understand that 90 seconds to do your act is ridiculous, so kudos to her.

PopLyfe blew me away with their arrangement of "come Together". Wow!

Even the kid with the puffy sleeves and piano ... awesome job!

The bicycle dude (who looks like Ichabod Crane from the Disney cartoon version of "The Headless Horseman") fell, and I thought Piers should have buzzed him, since Piers loves disrupting anybody else with that awful BUZZ. Goodbye!

Zuma Zuma were great, but I thought someone messed up and had to jump down at one point. Don't know if they'll stay, but they were awesome.

The guy with the curly hair and the guitar ... he was good, but I agree that the song was too much like singing to little kids.

The hot blonde opera singer was good, but didn't impress me as her previous performances.

Upside down piano lounge singer .... UGH! They admitted that they couldn't come up with anything better with the Russian Bar, so that shows a lack of creativity. A one-trick pony. Buh-Bye!

The Cuban swing dancers were surprisingly entertaining. I still don't think that they are a MAIN act, but a BACKGROUND act.

Oh yeah! And Tean iLuminate ... WOW! I love the choreographer/creator and her story about coming up with the whole concept two years ago in her bedroom. (Wish I was there!)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The results didn't surprise me. I felt bad that Beth Anne couldn't go through too since she's very good, but there can only be 4 and she's young. 

All I can say is the top ten show will be amazing. How many weeks left are there?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

morac said:


> The results didn't surprise me. I felt bad that Beth Anne couldn't go through too since she's very good, but there can only be 4 and she's young.
> 
> All I can say is the top ten show will be amazing. How many weeks left are there?


Of those that went through, I'd have dropped Miami All-Stars and put through Melissa Villasenor in their place. All the rest were the correct choices, IMHO.

While they're technically very good, Miami All-Stars bore me.

But that's just me.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> Of those that went through, I'd have dropped Miami All-Stars and put through Melissa Villasenor in their place. All the rest were the correct choices, IMHO.


I'm not sure why everyone likes Melissa. Other than her initial audition, which I thought was good, I've found her impressions to be off and don't find her to be funny. IMHO she's not top ten material. Then again I don't find Jay Pharoah's (SNL) impressions to be that good either (his YouTube clip was good though) and people love him also. So maybe it's just me.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> Of those that went through, I'd have dropped Miami All-Stars and put through Melissa Villasenor in their place. All the rest were the correct choices, IMHO.
> 
> While they're technically very good, Miami All-Stars bore me.
> 
> But that's just me.


Not just you. I'd have made the same substitution. I think she's brilliant. She just needs more time to put together a whole act. The way it's laid out now, she did some of her best stuff way back in the audition phase and now can't do it again. It would be different if you heard her do Kathy Griffin and Miley Cyrus all in the same performance. I thought her Wanda Sykes was pretty dead on too.

Other than that, I got my way for the most part and everyone I wanted to get through got through. I really liked the young dancer and I wish they could have put her through too though... Too bad the Russian Bar Act shot themselves in the foot. I have a feeling if they do a tour, they'll be invited. It would be a cool addition to the act and it'd be nice to see them get another shot (not at singing!).


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't watch this show, but in reading this thread earlier in the season, I watched Landau Eugene Murphy's ("dreaded Sinatra") audition on YouTube. I thought he was terrific.

I've been checking YouTube (and this thread) and haven't seen him mentioned lately. Did he get boinged from the show?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

dbranco said:


> I don't watch this show, but in reading this thread earlier in the season, I watched Landau Eugene Murphy's ("dreaded Sinatra") audition on YouTube. I thought he was terrific.
> 
> I've been checking YouTube (and this thread) and haven't seen him mentioned lately. Did he get boinged from the show?


He'll be in next weeks semi-finals show.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

excellent! Thanks, Morac!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

getreal said:


> Upside down piano lounge singer .... UGH! They admitted that they couldn't come up with anything better with the Russian Bar, so that shows a lack of creativity. A one-trick pony. Buh-Bye!


At least they didn't run the risk of becoming the next QuickChange by doing the same thing over and over again.


bareyb said:


> Too bad the Russian Bar Act shot themselves in the foot. I have a feeling if they do a tour, they'll be invited.


Actually, I think there's a better chance of them performing if there _isn't_ a tour, but just the three Vegas shows. Last year, the tour was limited to the ten finalists, and I don't remember any "extra acts" being announced. With the Vegas show, they don't have this limitation. (If there was going to be a tour, you would think they would have made some announcements about it by now.) Of course, if there is room for an "extra act" in the show, I wouldn't be surprised if they add Those Funny Little People just because they think they might add something to a live show.


morac said:


> All I can say is the top ten show will be amazing. How many weeks left are there?


Three - the second semi-final, then the final 10, then the final four.


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

The question that should be asked about any of the acts is:
Would I buy a ticket for a 90 minute show of this act?

All of the performers are entertaining for five minutes but I think there is only one act that could be sustained for a full Vegas show.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> I'd have dropped Miami All-Stars and put through Melissa Villasenor in their place. All the rest were the correct choices, IMHO.
> 
> While they're technically very good, Miami All-Stars bore me.
> 
> But that's just me.


Not just you - they bore me too - especially going from hot salsa to swing. I fast forwarded.

I would have replaced them with Daniel Joseph Baker.

Which reminds me - last night when the judges had to pick between Daniel and the West Springfield Dance Team - they said those 2 came in 4th and 5th. 
Now either that was a mis-speak or they put the 6th place vote getter through - which is the only way I could see the Miami Cheese Dancers withtoomuchmakeuponthemen getting through.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Which reminds me - last night when the judges had to pick between Daniel and the West Springfield Dance Team - they said those 2 came in 4th and 5th.
> Now either that was a mis-speak or they put the 6th place vote getter through - which is the only way I could see the Miami Cheese Dancers withtoomuchmakeuponthemen getting through.


Four acts went through, so I'm not sure why you are confused that those two acts came in 4th and 5th. 1st through 3rd had already went through at the time (with 2nd and 3rd virtually tied).


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

morac said:


> Four acts went through, so I'm not sure why you are confused that those two acts came in 4th and 5th. 1st through 3rd had already went through at the time (with 2nd and 3rd virtually tied).


Five went through, they've picking the top 10, 5 each in two nights (the other half gets picked next week - 5 out of 12 each of two weeks).

Last night the following went through:


POPLYFE
West Springfield Dance Team
Team iLuminate
Miami All-Stars
Lys Agnès

The judges pick was between West Springfield and Daniel Joseph Baker.

I suspect Nick Cannon misspoke when he said they were 4th and 5th. They must have been 5th and 6th. (It's live TV after all, and he'd gotten used to saying "4th and 5th" four weeks in a row...)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Oops you're right, I forgot they sent two through in one round. I think they said those two were pretty much tied, so maybe they both counted as 2nd place?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

morac said:


> Oops you're right, I forgot they sent two through in one round. I think they said those two were pretty much tied, so maybe they both counted as 2nd place?


No, it was alway supposed to a Top 10 final, 5 from each semi-final. I think Nick just misspoke.

I am happy with the acts that went though. Even the next two acts would have been fine.

I was so glad to see WSDT go through. I even told my wife, that if they can come up with those routines in a 4 days, lets see what they come up with in two weeks.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

morac said:


> I'm not sure why everyone likes Melissa. Other than her initial audition, which I thought was good, I've found her impressions to be off and don't find her to be funny. IMHO she's not top ten material. Then again I don't find Jay Pharoah's (SNL) impressions to be that good either (his YouTube clip was good though) and people love him also. So maybe it's just me.


I think her impressions are phenomenal, but the jokes themselves are bad.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Agree with you about Iluminate. I would rank them:
> 
> Iluminate
> West Springfield Dance Team
> ...


I was close. I would have rather seen Zuma Zuma move on instead of Miami All Stars though.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> I think her impressions are phenomenal, but the jokes themselves are bad.


I think _some_ of her impressions are phenomenal. Others... Not as much, but would be okay within the context of a full show. And yes, she could use some help with the jokes. Overall, she has a lot of talent and I think we will see her again. Her Kathy Griffin and Miley Cyrus are great.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

bareyb said:


> I think _some_ of her impressions are phenomenal. Others... Not as much, but would be okay within the context of a full show. And yes, she could use some help with the jokes. Overall, she has a lot of talent and I think we will see her again. Her Kathy Griffin and Miley Cyrus are great.


That's why I keep saying "Saturday Night Live".

With a team of comedy writers behind her... :up:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> That's why I keep saying "Saturday Night Live".
> 
> With a team of comedy writers behind her... :up:


I'm with you and have been. I think that would be a great fit.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I might start watching SNL again.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

The gymnastics group scared the crud out of me. Glad no one was burned. I went back and slo-moed it and the guy before him hit the top of the ring with his foot as he was doing his front flip and lowered the top of the ring so the next guy basically got his leg all caught in it so I believe he was saddling the ring. The girl dropped it in fear of getting hurt herself and backed away but then noticed when he was tangled in it started to head back to help out. I was shocked that there were not extinguishers on him right after it happened (the stage hand was coming out to help though) and that medical didn't immediately look at him (and possibly the girl) before the judging.

The other comment I want to make is in regards to the magician. I hope he makes it as his other tricks have been great, especially since he is doing twists on classic tricks, but this week fell flat for me. I didn't feel there was much of a trick but more of theatrics. Reminded me a lot of Criss Angel's building escape. Maybe it was more impressive in person, but like I said I didn't see much "magic" there.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Overall I very underwhelmed last night. After the first few acts, I thought it was going to be a tough choice to get to 5, now I am not sure there are 5 acts that deserved to be in the finals:

Kinetic King - Fun to watch, but his act is becoming repeatitive. And, how could he performed this on a nightly basis (and he "act" would last about 30 seconds.

Fatally Unique - Not very unique last night. Almost felt like they ripped out WSDT with the "horror" theme. At times their dancing seemed out of sync, but their theme may have covered that up. They may move through.

Landon Swank - Probably the one of best acts of the night for me. I thought the presentation was first rate (with the hologram and camera in the box.) Actual trick wasn't the best, but it was very good.

Gymkata - Too bad about the mistake. But even before the mistake, I was getting bored. They need more than jump and flip for 90 seconds.

Summerland Skippers - I absolutely love this act. They are fun, entergetic, and (last night) has great coreography. However, they made two major mistakes. That may cost them in a place in the finals. 

Snap Boogie - I was bored. His is a good dancer, but I don't see him winning.

Anna Graceman - I thought the judges were way too nice. I did not like the song choice (and I love Home Sweet Home.) See missed some of the high notes. 

Steven Retchless - When your background dancers are more entertaining you know you act didn't succeed. 

Smage Brothers - Finally an act that went well and was fun to watch. +1 for Gramdma Smage! I am impressed how much they do in such a small area.

Professor Splash - Fun to watch, but this is another act that is not a stage act. Didn't feel the same sense of danager as his belly flop dives.

Landau Eugene Murphy - Good. Probaby will go through.

Silhouettes - Another dispointing act from one of my favorites. I thought their coreography was not nearly as good as their previous acts. The "story" was much harder to follow. Kind of a let down.

My favorite five:

Landon Swank
Summerland Skippers
Smage Brothers
Landau Murphy
Silhouettes

However, I am fairly certain the Anna Graceman will move through, probably at the expense of Summerland Skippers in my list above. Kinetic King may also move through, but I am not sure who he would replace.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

It was hard for me to pick 5 from last night that deserved to go through.
I guess I'd go with:

Landon Swank
Anna Graceman
Landau Eugene Murphy
Silhouettes
Smage Brothers


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

This will be another year when yet another singer wins. The singers stunk last night. Just boring.

I was thinking about the little kids, they are the only ones that will live long enough to collect the 'MILLION DOLLARS!!' Imagine if Silhouettes won, they would get a couple hundred dollars each per year for 40 years.

I know this has been talked about, but Nick says 'for a Million Dollars.' Imagine if I owed him 100 bucks and I said, here is all I owe you and handed $2.50 and said 'I will give you that each year for 40 years.' 

The Smage Brothers act looked great, I was VERY impressed with them.

This was the first time I didn't appreciate Steven Retchless, just wasn't as cool as before.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Magister said:


> This will be another year when yet another singer wins. The singers stunk last night. Just boring.


But Howie says "It's the year of the dance".


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

What a boring semi-finals show (08/30/11).

The only acts that weren't FFworthy were Landau Eugene Murphy, Landon Swank, and Smage Brothers. Nothing else clicked for me at all.

Fatally Unique ripped off West Springfield, need to change their name to "Fatally Imitative".


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TriBruin said:


> Overall I very underwhelmed last night. After the first few acts, I thought it was going to be a tough choice to get to 5, now I am not sure there are 5 acts that deserved to be in the finals:
> 
> Kinetic King - Fun to watch, but his act is becoming repeatitive. And, how could he performed this on a nightly basis (and he "act" would last about 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


Agree with all of this. I was not impressed with Anna Gracemen, yet the judges were in awe. This group overall was much worse than last week. I agree with the one's you have going through.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

This is my first season watching AGT and I find it strange that as the competition has gone on, the acts have gotten worse. I was more entertained in the audition rounds that the later rounds. Now that we supposedly 'the best of the bunch', the show has become boring and the acts less entertaining.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

This season isnt near as good as last. I hope someone steps it up because right now Im not sure any of them should win.

Well, Team Illuminate.. theyve been pretty consistent.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> This is my first season watching AGT and I find it strange that as the competition has gone on, the acts have gotten worse. I was more entertained in the audition rounds that the later rounds. Now that we supposedly 'the best of the bunch', the show has become boring and the acts less entertaining.


The problem is that for the quarterfinals, all the actshad weeks, if not months, to prep their act. With the semi-finals, some of the acts may have had less than 2 weeks (or a high as 6 weeks) to prepare.

For a singer, that is not a big deal. They should be able to pull a "new" song out of the bag. For a performance act (magician, dance team) it is much more difficult to put a new routine together. Look at WSDT, they had to put a new routine together for two straight weeks (Wild Card and Semi-Finals.) That is why I give these types of acts a break.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I thought Anna was great and she is still my front runner. My list is:

Anna Graceman
Team Illuminate
Silhouettes


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TriBruin said:


> Overall I very underwhelmed last night. After the first few acts, I thought it was going to be a tough choice to get to 5, now I am not sure there are 5 acts that deserved to be in the finals:
> 
> Kinetic King - Fun to watch, but his act is becoming repeatitive. And, how could he performed this on a nightly basis (and he "act" would last about 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


Good synopsis. I'd probably substitute Anna in there somewhere though. Probably in place of Landau (Sinatra) Murphy. I see him as someone who does a very good impression of Sinatra and that's about it... It's just not original enough for a solo act IMO. The jumprope team needs to fire that one tall guy, He made BOTH mistakes last night. Snap boogie seems to have taken the advice of one of the production staff last night... that just didn't have the same power as his other routines. LOVED the Smage brothers. They are some of the best Trials riders I've ever seen. :up:


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I was not feeling it last night outside of the Smage brothers. They were the act of the night by a mile. I hope they get to the final 4 so fun and exciting. Also a lot of skill involved. I was really disapointed in silloutes that was by far their worst performance. As long as swank and smage brothers go through I will be very happy. I am little nervous about swank making it. The trick was well a little boring compared to some of his best work. It does get old the judges trying to sell Anna so hard. She is good but not great yet. I thought the song choice and performance last night was average if it was anyone else Peirs would of buzzed. Very disapointing night. 

My favorite 4
Illuminate
Smage Brothers
Landon Swank 
Kinetic King. 

None of the singers have impressed me this year.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Kinetic King
Illuminate
Smage Brothers
Landon Swank
Landau Eugene Murphy, Jr
Silhouettes

Any of these are fine with me.

ETA: Yes, I know that is more than 5. Just as long as the 5 that go through contain 5/6 of this list. I'm a happy person.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

anyone else hate the jumping of the camera angles during the routines? It really stuck out to me on the Silhouettes and to a lesser degree on a couple other acts.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> anyone else hate the jumping of the camera angles during the routines? It really stuck out to me on the Silhouettes and to a lesser degree on a couple other acts.


I noticed a jump when it appeared that a Smage had fallen off his bike.

Overall a sloppy production (AGT not Smage)


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Good synopsis. I'd probably substitute Anna in there somewhere though. Probably in place of Landau (Sinatra) Murphy. I see him as someone who does a very good impression of Sinatra and that's about it... It's just not original enough for a solo act IMO. The jumprope team needs to fire that one tall guy, He made BOTH mistakes last night. Snap boogie seems to have taken the advice of one of the production staff last night... that just didn't have the same power as his other routines. LOVED the Smage brothers. They are some of the best Trials riders I've ever seen. :up:


I think a Sinatra impression is a better sell for a Vegas show than an average singing little girl though.

I thought the Silhouettes were not very good. The unique silhouette story just wasn't there in their performance.

Smages seem like the easiest transition to a show. They can do 45 minutes of hopping around and jumping stuff (and people) and entertain on a smallish stage.

I like what Kinetic King does but the actual show would be 3 minutes long.

All of the dancers are average at best. Decent choreo but the actual dancing is not near as good as any of the contestants on America's Best Dance Crew on MTV. That show has already had a jumprope group who was better too.

They need to get rid of all of the judges next year. They're all annoying me at this point. At least Piers buzzes people.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I get sick of all the judges arguing/bickering WHILE they are supposed to be judging an act that has just finished. 

You know what, judges, this show is about the talent. Put your egos on hold for a minute, judge the act, and move on. You can argue before/between acts or on all the pre-recorded bits. We don't really care what you think of each other. Especially since it's mostly make-believe anyway.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I noticed that, when they brought Anna and Landau out, the crowd started chanting, "Both! Both! Both!" Maybe Simon Cowell (he still produces this show, right?) wanted to throw in a swerve, because the "oh, you made it too" comes right out of the American Idol playbook ("Ladies and gentlemen, your top 12!" "Actually, (last person eliminated), we've decided to go with a Top 13 this year, so you're in as well!").

And I see why there are only three dates for the Vegas show; it's in the same theater as Rod Stewart's show, and he returns for three shows a week starting four days after the last AGT show. (I wouldn't be surprised if the real reason they're doing it this way is, they think somebody young (Anna, or Silhouettes) has a legitimate chance of winning, and they can't pull off having them out of school too long to appear in every show.)


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

What is this "story" that the Silhouettes were supposed to be telling? It was just a collage of images with the Silhouettes enhancing them.
If there was a story there, I didn't get it. Please enlighten me. 

I couldn't believe the little girl made it through. She's talented for sure, and _someday_ she may be a star. But not Vegas headliner material yet (IMO).

I was hoping Landon Swank and the Smage Brothers would make it through. :up:


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm surprised Silhouettes made it through since I think each act since their audition has gone downhill. The previous act tried to play of people's patriotism, which I think is a cheap trick. This week's act, was mainly showing videos on a tarp. They barely did anything at all.

As predictions, I have a feeling that history will repeat itself and Anna will win. I'll still rooting for Team iLuminate though.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

steve614 said:


> What is this "story" that the Silhouettes were supposed to be telling?


I "think" they were supposed to be doing the creation of the world?

waves trees and then that planet earth.

at least that's what I "think" they were doing


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

They spelled out some words (something) the (something). I paused and was able to figure out the first (something) but never did get the last one. Since seeing the show I forgot the first one.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Magister said:


> I noticed a jump when it appeared that a Smage had fallen off his bike.


Yeah, I thought I noticed TWO errors during that routine, and Piers should have buzzed them. One of them seemed to be RIGHT near the end, but IIRC, he either laid the bike down or slightly missed the jump.. I forget exactly.. and a similar thing happened earlier.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> anyone else hate the jumping of the camera angles during the routines? It really stuck out to me on the Silhouettes and to a lesser degree on a couple other acts.


This has been my issue with this show every night. The camera work is awful. For any act other than vocal performance, they should maintain a single angle as if you are in the audience. You can't follow the dance routines and others if they are constantly sweeping left to right and switching camera angles. These routines are meant to be watched from the audience's perspective and all this extra movement detracts from the experience. I know this is probably boring for the directors and goes against their training to hold people's attention. I have no idea what the Silhouettes were doing because I wasn't given time to focus before a new angle was used.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> This is my first season watching AGT and I find it strange that as the competition has gone on, the acts have gotten worse. I was more entertained in the audition rounds that the later rounds. Now that we supposedly 'the best of the bunch', the show has become boring and the acts less entertaining.


That seems to be going around. I feel the same way about the past couple seasons of So You Think You Can Dance. Take the best dancers from the audition rounds, put them on the show, give them boring choreography, and talk a lot about how amazing they are. zzzzzzzz


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

jdfs said:


> This has been my issue with this show every night. The camera work is awful. For any act other than vocal performance, they should maintain a single angle as if you are in the audience. You can't follow the dance routines and others if they are constantly sweeping left to right and switching camera angles. These routines are meant to be watched from the audience's perspective and all this extra movement detracts from the experience. I know this is probably boring for the directors and goes against their training to hold people's attention. I have no idea what the Silhouettes were doing because I wasn't given time to focus before a new angle was used.


Yep. That's why I made my OP. Very frustrating at times.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I've always really enjoyed the early auditions - you never really know what you will get.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

jdfs said:


> This has been my issue with this show every night. The camera work is awful. For any act other than vocal performance, they should maintain a single angle as if you are in the audience. You can't follow the dance routines and others if they are constantly sweeping left to right and switching camera angles. These routines are meant to be watched from the audience's perspective and all this extra movement detracts from the experience. I know this is probably boring for the directors and goes against their training to hold people's attention. I have no idea what the Silhouettes were doing because I wasn't given time to focus before a new angle was used.


That has been our gripe for several seasons now. The directors have no idea how to properly show these acts.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

WTH was that?! Landon Swank killed a gold fish and was too embarrassed to own up that he screwed up.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Not sure I see a full Top 4 from tonight, but my picks would be:

Team iLuminate
Landon
Landau
Smage Brothers

Anna Graceman needs to mature more.
Lys was horrible
Miami All Stars were not bad and had some cool moves, they could be in the running.
POPLYFE not sure what the audience/judges heard. Must have been one of those had to be there in person.
Silhouettes the novelty has worn off.
West Springfield novelty has worn off as well. Also I agree with the judges, it just became predictable and boring but I think they have some leftover potential still in there.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> WTH was that?! Landon Swank killed a gold fish and was too embarrassed to own up that he screwed up.


I just rewatched that actually paying attention. The screwup was that some water came out the top of the tank, leaving droplets on the outside and making it obvious that the whole outside assembly slides up to reveal the hole he put his hand through. The fish just slipped out of his hand early.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

nataylor said:


> I just rewatched that actually paying attention. The screwup was that some water came out the top of the tank, leaving droplets on the outside and making it obvious that the whole outside assembly slides up to reveal the hole he put his hand through. The fish just slipped out of his hand early.


Yes, but I think the trick was to transfer the fish from the glass to the tank (releasing it from his "hands").

And I agree, Lys was pretty awful. All of a sudden her roots are Rock 'n Roll?!


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Yes, but I think the trick was to transfer the fish from the glass to the tank (releasing it from his "hands").


Frame-by-framing through, I think the fish slipped out of his hand as he was pushing it through the tank. There appears to be something orange in the water that comes out.

As for him not owning up to it.. well, magicians lie. That's the heart of their job. You shouldn't ever ask a magician a question about their act and expect a real answer.


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

I designed the electronics that Team Iluminate uses so I am happy to see you guys like them


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

aymanme said:


> I designed the electronics that Team Iluminate uses so I am happy to see you guys like them


So you designed the EL8 and LED12?


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

Yes .... both of the devices.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I really enjoyed last nights show. I like most of the final ten well enough. I have no idea who will get through. Lys was just plain WEIRD though... She sounded like a man at first. Really odd, but I'll admit, I liked it a whole lot better than the judges. 

As for the Westfield Dance Team? I disagree with those that say they should "do something else". That's not who they ARE. They do creepy stuff. Trying to change the whole act at this point would have been suicide and they would have been criticized even more if they'd done that. Why is it the judges want SOME people to change it up and then get down on other acts when they do just that and it FAILS? Seems to me they are simply pushing their own agendas. 

I was not really liking the Sinatra guy, but I have to admit he really grew on me last night with his "Deano" impersonation. He seems to do other impersonations as well. Did you catch the Jerry Lewis tribute? 

Top 4? Yikes.. Hard to pick... Probably gonna be... I have no idea.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I really enjoyed last nights show. I like most of the final ten well enough. I have no idea who will get through. Lys was just plain WEIRD though... She sounded like a man at first. Really odd, but I'll admit, I liked it a whole lot better than the judges.
> 
> As for the Westfield Dance Team? I disagree with those that say they should "do something else". That's not who they ARE. They do creepy stuff. Trying to change the whole act at this point would have been suicide and they would have been criticized even more if they'd done that. Why is it the judges want SOME people to change it up and then get down on other acts when they do just that and it FAILS? Seems to me they are simply pushing their own agendas.


This exactly. The judges to:
Miami All Stars: Why did you change? Do what you do best.
WSDT: You are the same, do something different.

Although WSDT is one of my favorite acts this season, last night did feel a little deja vu. I did like the arms through the body at the pretty cool.



> I was not really liking the Sinatra guy, but I have to admit he really grew on me last night with his "Deano" impersonation. He seems to do other impersonations as well. Did you catch the Jerry Lewis tribute?
> 
> Top 4? Yikes.. Hard to pick... Probably gonna be... I have no idea.


I am assuming the 4 acts the Judges pimped (sorry raved about) are going to move forward (Silouettes, PopLyfe, Landau Eugene Murphy, and Team iLuminate.)

I wouldn't have any problem with those four. Honestly all of the acts last night deserve to be in the final 10 and there are easily 7 or 8 acts that could move through.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

bareyb said:


> As for the Westfield Dance Team? I disagree with those that say they should "do something else". That's not who they ARE. They do creepy stuff. Trying to change the whole act at this point would have been suicide and they would have been criticized even more if they'd done that. Why is it the judges want SOME people to change it up and then get down on other acts when they do just that and it FAILS? Seems to me they are simply pushing their own agendas.


I don't think they should change either and I agree with you and thought the same thing. If you do change it up the judges say why did you go and change it up unless it is something you can blow them away with and most likely it will not be. Just something last night seemed stale. Miami Dance at least had that cool move where they caught the girl on their foot, kicked them up and another guy caught them. Westfield Dance only had the hands through the body at the end which as their exciting move.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Great show last night. With only 4 spots I will be disappointed at least once. I think Iluminate and Landau Eugene Murphy, Jr for sure. And then two of these - Anna Graceman, Landon Swank (Both Alaskans), PopLyfe, and the Smage Brothers. If I really had to pick, it would be Landon Swank and PopLyfe.

The year of the dancers? Well, not last night.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The guy from Smage Bros got clipped at least twice last night. Once on the leg when he was lying down and once on the head when he was standing against the wall.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I want Team iLuminate or Landau Eugene Murphy Jr. to win and I will be happy.

In other news I am excited Tampa was named an audition city. I won't be auditioning (that I know of, maybe I can think up something crazy to just get me on TV ) but I do want to go see the filming.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd vote for the following:

iLuminate
Silhouettes
PopLyfe


I actually am liking Silhouettes the best right now. Aside from a somewhat weak performance last episode, the first and most recent were very good.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

nataylor said:


> Frame-by-framing through, I think the fish slipped out of his hand as he was pushing it through the tank. There appears to be something orange in the water that comes out.


Well... On tonight's show (Wed.) they did prove that the fish was OK. He "lied" that it went "perfectly", it was slightly rough, but the fish was OK.

As for the result: IMHO, Team iLuminate and Landau Eugene Murphy, Jr are "finals" material, they deserve to be there. The other two that made it, not so much...

In fact, I'd feel better about it if Landon Swank were there in place of either Silhouettes or POPLYFE.

Team iLuminate just consistently pleases and Landau just friggin' absolutely knocked "Ain't That a Kick in the Head?" out of the park last night. Best I've EVER heard that song performed, and that totally includes performances by Sinatra. He absolutely deserved to make it through.

I'd have to flip a coin to pick between iLuminate and Landau for the winner (and it will be one of them).


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> Well... On tonight's show (Wed.) they did prove that the fish was OK. He "lied" that it went "perfectly", it was slightly rough, but the fish was OK.


I FF through most of the results show. When did they mention this?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Einselen said:


> I FF through most of the results show. When did they mention this?


I do as well. It took me a bit to find it, but it was at the very beginning when the judges were talking to Nick. Basically they just showed slow motion footage from last night with the orange fish highlighted.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I'm good with the final four acts. I maybe would have replaced PopLyfe with Landon Swank. It was really hard to choose only 4.

Lys Anges, seriously? She sang my all time favorite song, by my all time favorite band and made me dislike it. If she had maybe tried not to sing it so low, it might have worked. I'm glad she attempted something other than another opera song, but her interpretation was just bad.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Can't complain about any of the four acts that went through. They all deserved to be there. 

I would rank the four acts as follows:

Team iLuminate
Sillouhettes
PopLyfe
Landau

Although, I think Landau is a better performer than PopLyfe, I don't want to see another singer win. 

I would rank iLuminate and Sillouettes equal if Sillouettes had not blown their semi-final act. However, their performance on Tuesday was perfect.

Overall, I would be fine with any of those acts winning.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I cant believe all the hate on Poplyfe. They are the only act that feels like a "headliner." All their sets have been pretty much flawless and their stage presentation is spectacular. 

I like Landau but he'll just end like another Michael Grimm.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I wanted to see Smage Bros and Landon in the finals instead of Poplyfe and Silhouettes. Silhouettes were really good in the first performance but since then, not so much IMO. iLuminate better win, I don't think the other acts are even close.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I wanted to see Smage Bros and Landon in the finals instead of Poplyfe and Silhouettes. Silhouettes were really good in the first performance but since then, not so much IMO. iLuminate better win, I don't think the other acts are even close.


When Silhouettes does things like they did at the start of their act, where the "chairs" and "table" turned into people, I think the act is good, but then they bring in the cheese factor, by for mining some kind of blob, switching over to a photo previously taken of them standing in the "correct" spot and finally a picture which no one would ever guess that blob is supposed to be. Personally I would have replaced them in the final four with another act.

I still hope iLuminate wins. Right now I think of all the acts, they're the most popular and the best act.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

KungFuCow said:


> I cant believe all the hate on Poplyfe. They are the only act that feels like a "headliner." All their sets have been pretty much flawless and their stage presentation is spectacular.
> 
> I like Landau but he'll just end like another Michael Grimm.


Any of the four that made it through are potentially "headliners". Team iLuminate could easily be the next Blue Man Group, and how many "crooners" have headlined in Vegas? Landau could certainly be a headliner.

The only reason I didn't think PopLyfe should have gone through is that I thought their performance took a *HUGE* step backward from their previous one.

Their previous performance, of "Come Together" was perfection. The arrangement, the vocals, the musicianship was professional perfection, and from _KIDS!_ I was very impressed.

This week, though, the only impressive part of their performance was their lead vocalist. The musicianship was loose and there were numerous audible mistakes, and the backing vocals were a disaster.

When PopLyfe had their first audition, Piers opined that their lead singer was a star and she should lose the rest of the band. At that time I _ vehemently disagreed_ with that opinion. I thought the band was good together. This week, I think that opinion might have been applicable.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

morac said:


> I do as well. It took me a bit to find it, but it was at the very beginning when the judges were talking to Nick. Basically they just showed slow motion footage from last night with the orange fish highlighted.


You see the fish swim out of his hand and then immediately behind some rocks and decoration in the aquarium. It happens fast and that's why we missed it in real-time motion.

I'm satisfied that the footage they showed last night was not "doctored". We simply needed slo-mo to see the fish swim out of his hand.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I think it's between iLuminate and Silhouettes for the million. I agree with the "iLuminate is the next Blue Man Group" comments - Silhouettes becoming a Vegas act, not so much (especially as they're pretty much all kids - the oldest is, what, 18?), but I can almost see the bidding now on who gets them for their next Super Bowl commercial.

The wild card is probably PopLyfe - do not underestimate the power of the emperor the tweenybopper fanbase, especially if the other acts split the vote.

Nice to see Nuttin' But Stringz involved (if you missed it, Team iLuminate used their music).

But did they really have to pull the "neither of you" bit out again this year? I guess they couldn't find any other way to pad the show out to an hour.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> But did they really have to pull the "neither of you" bit out again this year? I guess they couldn't find any other way to pad the show out to an hour.


They had to go from 10 acts to 4. The other thing they could have done would be to bring in 3 acts a couple of times and eliminate two at a time.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> They had to go from 10 acts to 4. The other thing they could have done would be to bring in 3 acts a couple of times and eliminate two at a time.


The sad part is that I could guess the results of every pair, even the "neither" pair.

I laughed when they had Schmage Brothers up with Team iLuminate. One of the brothers was pointing at Team iLuminate when Nick was saying "The act that goes through...". Even they knew they weren't going to beat iLuminate.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> They had to go from 10 acts to 4. The other thing they could have done would be to bring in 3 acts a couple of times and eliminate two at a time.


I'm not sure why exactly, but the description on my TiVo said Def Leopard was supposed to perform. I don't know if that was the case or not, but if it was maybe they canceled and needed to fill up extra time hence the "time waster" showdown.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I agree (as I usually do with Piers) that the dance crew was predictable and I felt like I had watched that same routine 4 times already. I think they should have done something different.

What I don't get is Landau....heck I didn't even know he wasn't doing Sinatra cause it sounded exactly the same. That act is just old and not exciting.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> The only reason I didn't think PopLyfe should have gone through is that I thought their performance took a *HUGE* step backward from their previous one.
> 
> Their previous performance, of "Come Together" was perfection. The arrangement, the vocals, the musicianship was professional perfection, and from _KIDS!_ I was very impressed.
> 
> ...


Dude get out of my head. You said it better than I could. I think the "harmonies" are what put me off so bad. Sure the dancing together was nice and all, but it was such an unpleasant sound it made me think they were one of the worst of the nights.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> The sad part is that I could guess the results of every pair, even the "neither" pair.
> 
> I laughed when they had Schmage Brothers up with Team iLuminate. One of the brothers was pointing at Team iLuminate when Nick was saying "The act that goes through...". Even they knew they weren't going to beat iLuminate.


This.

I also correctly identified each one that went through as they brought up the pairs, including the "neither".

I saw the Schmage brothers guy pointing to Team iLuminate also.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

We predicted every result as well as picking the final four the night before.

I think one of the dance teams will win, but not sure which one. If pushed, I'd say Team iLuminate.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Do any of you who have predicted the results also participate in the voting?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think it would have been cool if that dance troop went 100% in the other direction and did something nerdy or preppy.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I think it would have been cool if that dance troop went 100% in the other direction and did something nerdy or preppy.


ANY OTHER theme but the "horror" and they might have had a chance.

I was very impressed with them early on, but I agree with what all three judges said, they had to do something different if they wanted to go further. We'd seen the "horror" already, each performance was just a variation of the first one.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> ANY OTHER theme but the "horror" and they might have had a chance.
> 
> I was very impressed with them early on, but I agree with what all three judges said, they had to do something different if they wanted to go further. We'd seen the "horror" already, each performance was just a variation of the first one.


I don't agree with this.

Miami Allstars tried something "different" and got panned by the judges.
The Russian Bar trio tried something very different and committed AGT suicide.
Sillhoutes tried something in different in the Semi-Finals and are probably lucky they made the finals (they went back to what worked in Audition round in the Finals.)

Team iLuminate has done the same act all three times and has a good shot to win the whole thing.

You have to do what you do best. For WSDT that is doing "horror" dance.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I, for one, am glad the 'horror' show is over.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Did the 9/13 episode run long out east? In the west, Nick said there were technical difficulties with Silhouettes' act, but the show ended on time - but just before Parenthood started, about one second from the middle of the act aired, which made me think that they were still in the middle of their act at 10 PM Eastern during the live show.

*EDIT:* Apparently, it did - Suite101's recap says that "The problems still weren't resolved after close to five minutes of clips, so Cannon introduced another montage showing highlights of his work as the show's host" - but this didn't air out west.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well that was kind of disappointing. Nobody performed as well tonight as they have in the past. Even Landau was a little off. PopLyfe was just painful. Team iLluminate was boring compared to the older stuff and OMG, if you stop framed some of the Silhouettes transitions to photo, they were completely off. Not even close on most of them, so it kind of blows the whole illusion to bits. Overall, surprisingly bad. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I thought Landau crushed it last night, his best performance yet. But I don't think anyone will beat iLuminate. Silhouettes and PopLyfe were just okay.

Fortunately my TiVo didn't switch channels when the recording ended so I could switch to live TV and see the end of the Silhouettes act. It went into the first minute or two of Parenthood.


----------



## Kicker3 (Nov 12, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Did the 9/13 episode run long out east? In the west, Nick said there were technical difficulties with Silhouettes' act, but the show ended on time - but just before Parenthood started, about one second from the middle of the act aired, which made me think that they were still in the middle of their act at 10 PM Eastern during the live show.
> 
> *EDIT:* Apparently, it did - Suite101's recap says that "The problems still weren't resolved after close to five minutes of clips, so Cannon introduced another montage showing highlights of his work as the show's host" - but this didn't air out west.


This is confirmation from the East Coast feed that Silhouettes act did get cut off (1/2 way through? maybe)


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Poplyfe was worse than last week. Team iLuminate hopefully had a warning prior for anyone who was in the audience and may have seizures. Landau I thought was good but didn't blow me away like when we first heard him, but still a strong performance and Silhouettes I missed maybe half the performance but no big deal for me.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Terry Fader(sp?) showed us how a real Vegas act performs. I saw his show on Netflix, the guy rules. I can't imagine any of the finalist coming close. 

Was last night the first time we have heard that the Australia's Got Talent winner will be at the vegas show?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

OMG did Poplyfe ever choke! Their best performance was "Come Together" and they've been downhill from there. I think that's a matter of maturity, they're still kids after all. Sharon said that all of the top 4 are "winners", and that's true, in that all of the four acts we saw last night will get offers to do what they do for enough money to live comfortably on.

I disagree with bareyb that said Landau was "a little off". Landau perfectly nailed it. Again. I complain as much as the next guy that a singer "always" wins AGT but I have to admit, Landau is the most deserving of winning this year.

My second choice would be Team iLuminate, I still find their act mesmerizing.

Also, I'm to the point where I no longer "get" what the fascination is with Silhouettes. It was clever the first time but their acts are so friggin' *SAPPY* they they give me a tummy ache. Sort of like eating too much candy. Far, far too sappy for my taste. And, the dancing in silhouette with a backlight against a screen is clever the first time you see it, and then after that it's, "oh, yeah, this act". I fail to see why the judges continue to gush over them the way they do.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> I disagree with bareyb that said Landau was "a little off". Landau perfectly nailed it.


Meh. I couldn't stop thinking about how much better others have done that song. Particularly Andreas Classen, and I'm sure he'd get dumped on in a show like AGT.


> Also, I'm to the point where I no longer "get" what the fascination is with Silhouettes. It was clever the first time but their acts are so friggin' *SAPPY* they they give me a tummy ache.


Agreed. So pandering and sappy. It's gotten old.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> I disagree with bareyb that said Landau was "a little off". Landau perfectly nailed it. Again.


I thought a couple of early notes sounded strained, as if he had a sore throat or something.



> Also, I'm to the point where I no longer "get" what the fascination is with Silhouettes. It was clever the first time but their acts are so friggin' *SAPPY* they they give me a tummy ache. Sort of like eating too much candy. Far, far too sappy for my taste. And, the dancing in silhouette with a backlight against a screen is clever the first time you see it, and then after that it's, "oh, yeah, this act".


And that last sentence (except for specifying "dancing in silhouette") is different from, say, Team iLuminate (or even Blue Man Group, for that matter) in what way, exactly?

Silhouettes is the kind of act that has Branson, Missouri written all over it.



Magister said:


> Was last night the first time we have heard that the Australia's Got Talent winner will be at the vegas show?


Yes - in fact, other than the winner, this is the only other act "confirmed" to be in the show. I don't think it's going to be limited to the top ten, like last year's tour. (I also wouldn't be surprised if they change some of the acts from one night to the next.)

Slightly tangential question: if Silhouettes wins, who actually gets the money?


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Landau crushed it last night, his best performance yet. But I don't think anyone will beat iLuminate. Smeek, I know.  I couldn't have said it better myself (borrowed from loubob57). 

PopLyfe. Ouch. Sometimes you can't reach for the stars. Bad night, but they do have talent. The risk did not payoff, that song was not for that singer. At least that night.

Silhouettes. Nothing wrong with giving the audience what they want, even if you call it pandering. Part of entertainment is giving the audience what you know they will like. It has worked for them - it helped bring them to the final four. However, I don't think it will get them 'the win' - they just can't please the audience as well as Landau or iLuminate (So will Apple sue them for that name when they are famous and have money?  ).


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> Slightly tangential question: if Silhouettes wins, who actually gets the money?


They will all get the MILLION DOLLARS!!! Split amoung each of them in monthly payments over the course of 40 years. I figure 20 people? Maybe more, but with 20, that is about $100 pre-tax a month. They won't ever have to work again.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Magister said:


> They will all get the MILLION DOLLARS!!! Split amoung each of them in monthly payments over the course of 40 years. I figure 20 people? Maybe more, but with 20, that is about $100 pre-tax a month. They won't ever have to work again.


It's actually 38 kids so that's about $55/month pre-tax.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Magister said:


> They will all get the MILLION DOLLARS!!! Split amoung each of them in monthly payments over the course of 40 years. I figure 20 people? Maybe more, but with 20, that is about $100 pre-tax a month. They won't ever have to work again.


"They won't ever have to work again" on $100 pre-tax dollars a month? Even if the million dollars was a lump sum, that would be only $50,000 a person, and expect about 40% of that to be taxed, so that's $30,000 - and do you honestly think those kids' parents aren't going to demand that at least some of it be used towards college?

(My main thought was, would the parents get the money, or would the producers put it into trusts for the kids?)


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> "They won't ever have to work again" on $100 pre-tax dollars a month? Even if the million dollars was a lump sum, that would be only $50,000 a person, and expect about 40% of that to be taxed, so that's $30,000 - and do you honestly think those kids' parents aren't going to demand that at least some of it be used towards college?


Looks like the sarcasm detector's on the fritz again.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> And that last sentence (except for specifying "dancing in silhouette") is different from, say, Team iLuminate (or even Blue Man Group, for that matter) in what way, exactly?


"Old school" vs. new and fresh.

Slow and tedious vs. fast paced and exciting.

Safe, sappy, and cute vs. edgy.

I could probably go on...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Regarding the "million dollars":

I think pretty much all the acts realize that it's not about that, as we've said over and over "a million dollars" paid as a 40 year annuity is not all that great of a prize.

However, almost for sure if you make it to the top 4, and indeed, several acts that _don't quite_ make it to the top 4 _will_ land a live show somewhere, or a recording contract or something. That is, they will be offered a paying gig doing their act by somebody, somewhere. They will be able to "quit their day job", as they say in the biz.

And that is why all 4 acts we saw last night really are "already winners". Win or loose, Team iLuminate and Silhouettes will be offered to be in the bill in some show somewhere. Poplyfe and Landau will get a recording contract, win or loose.

So they've all already "won" in that sense.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't think you can assume any kid acts will be picked up for other shows. I think Team iLuminate has a future but Silhouettes has a very short shelf-life with little kids.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The final results will come down to Landau vs iLuminate. It could go either way -- both acts are Vegas-ready and Vegas-worthy.

PopLyfe screwed up the moment the boys tried to sing along toward the end of their set.

Technical issues screwed up Sillhouettes' chances, but they are a shadow (pun intended) of what they were in their initial performance.

I thought Landau's singing of "My Way" was pitch perfect, but he seemed a bit hesitant at the outset, and was drowned out by the orchestra. But he finished strong.

iLuminate was not quite up to par with their last couple of performances. I didn't like the camera cutting to a floor shot where someone in black blocked part of a shot. The camera needs to stay back and center in order to show the performance in the way it is intended to be seen. But, aside from the camera, their performance was exuberant and great.

It should be interesting to see how it turns out tonight.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I actually thought Howie was doing backing vocals for PopLyfe at the end, it was so weird and ghastly. Happy to see them crash & burn especially once girly pulled out the sobbing as a last resort. What the judges, and America evidently, sees in them is confounding. Magician should have had that spot.

Between Landau and iLuminate I imagine. Silhouettes are running out of patriotic imagery. May have to dive into the Old Testament next time.

EDIT: I'm glad it was Landau. I'd accept free tickets to see him. Absolutely shocked Team iLuminate didn't make the top two. Stunned.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Odds Bodkins said:


> EDIT: I'm glad it was Landau. I'd accept free tickets to see him. Absolutely shocked Team iLuminate didn't make the top two. Stunned.


Yeah.. I figured it would be between Landau and iLuminate. iLumintate would even be an act I might pay to see. I still want to see Jabawockeez at Monte Carlo.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I guess I'm in the minority because I don't care for the guy who won. 

deb


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

debtoine said:


> I guess I'm in the minority because I don't care for the guy who won.
> 
> deb


I'm just frustrated that singers have won in back to back seasons. Not a fan of singers winning AGT.


----------



## LoganBear2327 (Jul 30, 2011)

bryhamm said:


> I'm just frustrated that singers have won in back to back seasons. Not a fan of singers winning AGT.


I rooted from Landon Swank all season, until Silhouettes defeated him. Looking at the final four, we had two dance teams who we never saw dance. We saw dancing light and dancing darkness. I'd prefer Miami All-Stars, but they screwed up their last performance.

And, then, PopLyfe - Come Together was their best performance all season. They didn't get any better. So, I really couldn't rally for them.

Which led me to support a singer. I never backed a singer in any of the other seasons of AGT. But, I wasn't left with much of a choice. If Landon Swank were in the final four, he would've gotten my vote. But, without Landon, Landau was the best performer.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

debtoine said:


> I guess I'm in the minority because I don't care for the guy who won.
> 
> deb


That makes two of us. He's an average singer at best.

Def Leppard on the other hand ROCKED!!!!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm happy for Landau. I've been rooting for him for a while.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

debtoine said:


> I guess I'm in the minority because I don't care for the guy who won.


That makes 3 of us. 
He may have mastered the old style crooning but boy was that duet with Patti LaBelle embarrassing to him. 
Yikes.

Not that I am losing any sleep over it - 
I just assumed Team iLuminate had this in the bag.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Booooooo!!!!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Yet again another singer. I can't imagine a season where a singer doesn't win this. Poplyfe should never have made it that far. Would anyone really want to listen to them on their MP3 player?

Why was Def Leopard on there? Are they touring theis year or something? Seemed pretty random.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

Magister said:


> Why was Def Leopard on there? Are they touring theis year or something? Seemed pretty random.


Def Le*p*pard was there because the state fair got rained out that night so they were free.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> I just assumed Team iLuminate had this in the bag.


Me too.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

iLuminate beaten out by the Silhouettes? Imagine that. Otherwise, just about right. And yes, I agree that Def Leppard rocked.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

daveak said:


> iLuminate beaten out by the Silhouettes? Imagine that.


That blew me away too.

Apparently America is bigger on sickly-sweet sap than I thought.

Otherwise, about right.

I thought Poplyfe did a rather impressive job when performing with Stevie Wonder. Had they not choked badly on their last two performances before that they might have come in higher than 4th.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

What a load. Team iLuminate was the only one of those acts I would actually pay to see.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> .
> 
> Apparently America is bigger on sickly-sweet sap than I thought.


Certainly the people that watch and vote.

I think people who would pay to see iLuminate are too busy doing other stuff than to watch this show and vote.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

debtoine said:


> I guess I'm in the minority because I don't care for the guy who won.
> 
> deb


+ 1


----------



## Darvin (Aug 5, 2010)

Obviously, the lead singer of Def Leopard had lost his arena voice years, if not decades ago, but the guy running the sound board should never work again. What a horrible mix!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I really enjoyed seeing Jackie Evancho return to AGT... She is amazing...


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

I ended up getting to go see both Tuesday and Wednesday's shows live in LA. I wrote up a (kind of lengthy) post about my experience on the avsforum here


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I just assumed Team iLuminate had this in the bag.





Sacrilegium said:


> Me too.


I was there (for TI) and one of the Silhouette parents or friends (not sure which) next to me even thought so.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Did they say that the Vegas show would be limited to acts that made it to the semi-finals (the top 24)? Here are the 20 that weren't in the finals (and, apparently, will be appearing on all three nights of the show) - who should be included (assuming they don't do something like have seven of them on Friday, seven on Saturday, and six on Sunday):

Zuma Zuma
Beth Ann Robinson
Sandou Trio Russian Bar
Kevin Colis
Matt Wilhelm
West Springfield Dance Team
Melissa Villasenor
Daniel Joseph Baker
Miami All-Stars
Lys Agnès
The Kinetic King
Fatally Unique
Landon Swank
Gymkana
Summerwind Skippers
Snap Boogie
Anna Graceman
Steven Retchless
Smage Brothers Riding Shows
Professor Splash

I wouldn't be surprised if it does turn out to be the four finalists, last year's winner, and six "one night only" acts in each show (leaving out The Kinetic King and Professor Splash as it would be too much time/effort to have to set these up).


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Very disapointed in the results. Team Iluminate was by far my favorite act followed by sillouttes. I would not take free tickets to either of the singers.


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

vikingguy said:


> Very disapointed in the results. Team Iluminate was by far my favorite act followed by sillouttes. I would not take free tickets to either of the singers.


I think those were the best 2 shows to see live. I really enjoyed going there to see them and would do it again. There are several aspects of both those performances that just aren't well represented on the TV (IMO anyway). I had seen TI do their thing before so I knew what to expect, but it was my first time to see the silhouettes perform live and I am hoping I'll get a chance to see that again -- it was really amazing.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Darvin said:


> Obviously, the lead singer of Def Leopard had lost his arena voice years, if not decades ago, but the guy running the sound board should never work again. What a horrible mix!


 I thought it sounded great. The lead singer may have lost his "arena voice", but he was still in key.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

steve614 said:


> I thought it sounded great. The lead singer may have lost his "arena voice", but he was still in key.


We saw them at Shoreline a few years ago and it was a _great_ show. They had the whole place rocking.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know nothing about Def Leppard (which will be obvious by this question), but does their drummer only have one arm? The few shots I saw of the performance before I FFd it, it looked like he only had a right arm. I wasn't paying very close attention, so I could be WAY OFF.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I know nothing about Def Leppard (which will be obvious by this question), but does their drummer only have one arm? The few shots I saw of the performance before I FFd it, it looked like he only had a right arm. I wasn't paying very close attention, so I could be WAY OFF.


Nope, you are correct. The drummer lost his arm in an accident.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Allen_(drummer)


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

aymanme said:


> I ended up getting to go see both Tuesday and Wednesday's shows live in LA. I wrote up a (kind of lengthy) post about my experience on the avsforum here


Great write up. Whats your involvement with TI? How much of their setup are you responsible for and can you give us an overview of what they are using/doing or is it a trade secret or something?


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

KungFuCow said:


> Great write up. Whats your involvement with TI? How much of their setup are you responsible for and can you give us an overview of what they are using/doing or is it a trade secret or something?


I designed both the EL8 and LED12 controllers (as they are known) and I currently do all the electrical/hardware design for iluminate. You can read about them at the Iluminate site. In any case, there is quite a bit of detail on the site as to what they do and their capabilities. I have known the girl responsible (who you've seen on the show) for a very long time and was involved in concept and product since the early stages. There are others that design, setup, wire-up the clothing.

The names of the devices should give you an idea of what they are using, EL cable for the first and LEDs for the latter. The particular arrangement and so on is something that is custom for each show, performance, etc. The controllers are adaptive enough that they don't require apriori knowledge of the load dynamics.

Is that the kind of thing you were interested in? There is a thread on AVS about theater LED lighting ... in that thread there are some pictures of a controller that I did for HT applications that uses some of the same ideas as the LED12.


----------

